# Do you believe Donald Trump will win the presidency?



## nintendofan85 (Sep 18, 2016)

Well, I live in one of the most red states (Mississippi), and there people everywhere here talking about how they believe Barack Obama has done a terrible job as president and that now it's time to get Trump into office.
Although Hillary Clinton has been in the lead for most of the campaign, Trump is now eating away at her lead, so do you believe he'll be elected and become the 45th President of the United States?


----------



## Bowie (Sep 18, 2016)

No. I hope not, at least. There's a part of me that feels like he will, but I'm really trying not to think about it.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 18, 2016)

Do turtles scream "blue"? No,


----------



## vel (Sep 18, 2016)

he isn't. even most of the republicans don't like him.


----------



## ceremony (Sep 18, 2016)

Bowie said:


> No. I hope not, at least. There's a part of me that feels like he will, but I'm really trying not to think about it.



I feel the same way lol


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 18, 2016)

Bowie said:


> No. I hope not, at least. There's a part of me that feels like he will, but I'm really trying not to think about it.



same ^


----------



## Licorice (Sep 18, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised. There is a very real possibility.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2016)

I seriously hope not.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 18, 2016)

Yup, I definitely think he'll win.


----------



## blackfeint (Sep 18, 2016)

i don't think so and i hope not, but the fact that i don't know what's going to happen terrifies me.


----------



## jiny (Sep 18, 2016)

idk i hope not


----------



## Aronthaer (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't like a lot of what he stands for but we literally should not let Hillary into office for any reason. so yes, I believe Trump is our best option. how did we get here


----------



## N e s s (Sep 18, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> I don't like a lot of what he stands for but we literally should not let Hillary into office for any reason. so yes, I believe Trump is our best option. how did we get here
> 
> View attachment 183711



Pretty sure that chart is missing a few things on Trump's side. Two I can think off the top of my head is:

-Wants to ban muslims from the country
-Has cheated on 2 wives and bragged about it

Also for the last one, did you know that marrying twice is a sin? I heard Trumps favorite book is the bible too, cool.


----------



## robbywow (Sep 18, 2016)

I just shutter thinking that in a few months, Trump may rule us all.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

Possibly. And I will laugh and laugh. Then, if bad stuff happens, cry. I felt the Bern so all the rest of them can lie in the bed they made.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 18, 2016)

Why must you continue to make these; nothing new gets discussed


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 19, 2016)

Well, anything is possible I suppose. I never thought he would even get as far as what he has done...


----------



## tumut (Sep 19, 2016)

It's pathetic that Clinton can barely keep up with him and his ****show of a campaign


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2016)

I hope not, probably won't be surprised though because he represents stupidity that people vote for just because they are not satisfied with the other.. Like support someone 3rd party even more then?


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 19, 2016)

Of course not. I still have a little faith in humanity.


----------



## seliph (Sep 19, 2016)

I don't know but you guys are ****ed either way gl


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 19, 2016)

Trump has been gaining ground the last few weeks which is worrisome if the trend continues, but Clinton is still the favorite to win. In order for Trump to get to 270 electoral votes, he's got to win Florida, Ohio, and North Carolina and then win either Pennsylvania or Iowa, Nevada, and New Hampshire. If Hillary Clinton wins even one of those states, she probably wins the election. I think Trump's momentum is going to stall with the birther thing getting attention again and I can't see him doing better in the debate next week.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 19, 2016)

Yes, I have faith in our future king and lord, Donald Trump.

ALL HAIL TRUMP


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 19, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Pretty sure that chart is missing a few things on Trump's side. Two I can think off the top of my head is:
> 
> -Wants to ban muslims from the country
> -Has cheated on 2 wives and bragged about it
> ...



Actually, marrying twice is not considered a sin in the Bible to my knowledge, but cheating on your wife is, so he still technically went against what he says even though he's getting so many right-wing Christians from the South. That surprises me when you consider that he's owned so many strip clubs and casinos.


----------



## Tensu (Sep 19, 2016)

I personally don't think so, but I wouldn't be surprised if he does.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 19, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Why must you continue to make these; nothing new gets discussed



Well, I haven't made one in a while.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> I don't like a lot of what he stands for but we literally should not let Hillary into office for any reason. so yes, I believe Trump is our best option. how did we get here
> 
> View attachment 183711



You pretty much nailed it. Trump may sound the most menacing figure running for office, but he's not as bad as Ted Cruz or Hillary Clinton. Both of them are more menacing than Trump (Cruz for using grudges to break promises and Clinton for the stuff as said in the picture).

And to those who are sick of Trump threads, I agree. One month without one is not enough.


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 19, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Pretty sure that chart is missing a few things on Trump's side. Two I can think off the top of my head is:
> 
> -Wants to ban muslims from the country
> -Has cheated on 2 wives and bragged about it
> ...



Don't forget the rape charges and the whole deal with the Trump Academy. 
Trump is a fear monger, a hateful old racist and one to encourage racism. If he were to win, we could see the country fall into a dictatorship-like state. The amount of wars that would break out, both on our own soil and in other parts the world under his rule is frightening. Hilary has her issues, but she's most qualified for the role of president whether people want to admit it or not. Trump is not by any means a politician, but a business man.

What Hilary has (or has not) done will look like nothing compared to the atrocities that Trump would commit within the White House, and everyone that's smearing Hilary now will have to eat their words.

And no I do not think that Trump will win. You cannot win with just the white male vote. He has completely lost the minority vote and much of the womens, so there's no way he will get it. The thing we do need to be looking at and worrying about is how close he'll come to winning, because in 2016 he should not be getting the type of support that he is.


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> Yes, I have faith in our future king and lord, Donald Trump.
> 
> ALL HAIL TRUMP



why..... For women in America they're screwed because he sees men superior than women. Also he's like deport all the illegals but legit citizens actually do more crime than illegals, and illegal immigrants run the economy as well. If any win, we're dead until 2020, but Trump is far worse in my opinion. Btw he has 4 bankruptcies and he makes new businesses, then makes them bankrupt to earn more money


----------



## tae (Sep 19, 2016)

both him and hillary are **** candidates and i hope neither of them win. i'd rather have 4 more years of obama tbh.


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 19, 2016)

taesaek said:


> both him and hillary are **** candidates and i hope neither of them win. i'd rather have 4 more years of obama tbh.



omg same but people are saying it would turn into a tyranny cause it would be like 12 years


----------



## tae (Sep 19, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> omg same but people are saying it would turn into a tyranny cause it would be like 12 years



what.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 19, 2016)

he probably will 

i dread the day he's inaugurated


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 19, 2016)

taesaek said:


> what.



he served for 2008-2012, 2012-2016, and if it was 2016-2020, it would be 12 years of him


----------



## radical6 (Sep 19, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> he served for 2008-2012, 2012-2016, and if it was 2016-2020, it would be 12 years of him



presidents cant serve for more than 2 terms


----------



## tae (Sep 19, 2016)

honestly if you compare obama to anything the bush family ever did people wouldn't give him as much **** as they do. i'm almost certain most of the hatred and bigotry towards obama is simply because he's black. but what do i know. i'd still pick 10+ more years of obama over even one year of hilary or donald.


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 19, 2016)

kallie said:


> presidents cant serve for more than 2 terms



I know lol


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Trump has been gaining ground the last few weeks which is worrisome if the trend continues, but Clinton is still the favorite to win. In order for Trump to get to 270 electoral votes, he's got to win Florida, Ohio, and North Carolina and then win either Pennsylvania or Iowa, Nevada, and New Hampshire. If Hillary Clinton wins even one of those states, she probably wins the election. I think Trump's momentum is going to stall with the birther thing getting attention again and I can't see him doing better in the debate next week.



It's going to stall during the debates for sure once Hillary drills him on the issues. She does best in a controlled environment.

The best part is, Trump knows this, and he either shows up and gets demolished, or doesn't show up and gets demolished.



taesaek said:


> both him and hillary are **** candidates and i hope neither of them win. i'd rather have 4 more years of obama tbh.



I'm inclined to agree. I mean, sure Obama hasn't been the *best* president, but he's been a decent one. I'd gladly take 4 more years of Obama than Clinton or Trump. With Obama, you know what you're gonna get.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2016)

taesaek said:


> both him and hillary are **** candidates and i hope neither of them win. i'd rather have 4 more years of obama tbh.



Somehow, I am the opposite. I would rather see Hillary or Trump take office than have Obama run another four years. He has done more damage than Bush did.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Sep 19, 2016)

I really hope he doesn't


----------



## amanda1983 (Sep 19, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Of course not. I still have a little faith in humanity.



Ditto. 

Trump as US president might make for a good movie : an interesting look into American culture and modern society dressed up with crazy hair & that special mix of hate speech/nonsensical patter only Trump can pull of so (apparently) sincerely.. But not for real life, please.

I do not want to see Trump become president. I'm left-wing but I'm not opposed to right-wing government as long as they act responsibly. "Trump acting responsibly" would be an hilarious oxymoron - if he weren't this far into the election. I just rewatched the John Oliver piece that aired on the 28th of February and it remains a reasonably thorough summary of my issues with Trump.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DnpO_RTSNmQ


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 20, 2016)

amanda1983 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Trump as US president might make for a good movie : an interesting look into American culture and modern society dressed up with crazy hair & that special mix of hate speech/nonsensical patter only Trump can pull of so (apparently) sincerely.. But not for real life, please.
> 
> ...



This couldn't be more accurate about Trump:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2016)

amanda1983 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Trump as US president might make for a good movie : an interesting look into American culture and modern society dressed up with crazy hair & that special mix of hate speech/nonsensical patter only Trump can pull of so (apparently) sincerely.. But not for real life, please.
> 
> ...



I doubt Trump would be as threatening as his words make him sound he would. Unlike Obama (who violated the constitution several times), Trump can't do anything he says if Congress doesn't approve of him. Even the Republicans in Congress would rather have a Republican other than Trump or Cruz.

And sorry if this sounds off-topic, but I just added these weird apple tags to the thread just for fun. Donald Trump is way worse than a rotten moldy apple. And fresh apples are better than anyone running for president in 2016.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 20, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I doubt Trump would be as threatening as his words make him sound he would. Unlike Obama (who violated the constitution several times), Trump can't do anything he says if Congress doesn't approve of him. Even the Republicans in Congress would rather have a Republican other than Trump or Cruz.



Huh? If you think Obama is going around Congress to ignore the constitution, then what do you think would stop Trump from doing the same?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Huh? If you think Obama is going around Congress to ignore the constitution, then what do you think would stop Trump from doing the same?



I don't know how to answer this one, but I can give another reason why Trump can't do what he said he would do. Whatever he says are unrealistic and outlandish while Obama's words and actions were realistic and not as outlandish, but it doesn't make Obama a good person.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 20, 2016)

Donald Trump has a lot more people at his events than Hillary. It is Likely that he wins depends what happens to Hillary.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Donald Trump has a lot more people at his events than Hillary. It is Likely that he wins depends what happens to Hillary.



It's still hard to tell who's gonna win now between Trump and Hillary. The fact that we were left with these two shows that a nightmare has come true.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 20, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Donald Trump has a lot more people at his events than Hillary. It is Likely that he wins depends what happens to Hillary.



People at events does not equal votes on election day. Trump picks bigger venues for his events to get more publicity, but ultimately he has to win over people who don't show up at his events if he wants to win the election.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 20, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> People at events does not equal votes on election day. Trump picks bigger venues for his events to get more publicity, but ultimately he has to win over people who don't show up at his events if he wants to win the election.



Sometimes it equals votes. It just depends.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Sometimes it equals votes. It just depends.



Red Cat is right this time. Just because more people show up at one's convention doesn't mean that person is gonna win.


----------



## amanda1983 (Sep 20, 2016)

Oops wrong quote

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> It's still hard to tell who's gonna win now between Trump and Hillary. The fact that we were left with these two shows that a nightmare has come true.



This is a statement I can agree with completely. Though I'd use either both first names or both surnames lol.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 20, 2016)

yea i think he will but i dont really care because im not in us 

xxx >3o


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 20, 2016)

maybe. i hope not but idk  it's really messed up.


----------



## N e s s (Sep 20, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Actually, marrying twice is not considered a sin in the Bible to my knowledge, but cheating on your wife is, so he still technically went against what he says even though he's getting so many right-wing Christians from the South. That surprises me when you consider that he's owned so many strip clubs and casinos.



True true, but Mattew 5:31-32 says this:

“It has been said, ‘Anyone who divorces his wife must give her a certificate of divorce.’[a] 32 But I tell you that anyone who divorces his wife, except for sexual immorality, makes her the victim of adultery, and anyone who marries a divorced woman commits adultery."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> Yes, I have faith in our future king and lord, Donald Trump.
> 
> ALL HAIL TRUMP



This isn't even funny anymore. It just straight up freaks me out.


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 20, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Sometimes it equals votes. It just depends.



You cannot win with the straight white male vote alone. He does not have a chance.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 20, 2016)

N e s s said:


> True true, but Mattew 5:31-32 says this:
> 
> “It has been said, ‘Anyone who divorces his wife must give her a certificate of divorce.’[a] 32 But I tell you that anyone who divorces his wife, except for sexual immorality, makes her the victim of adultery, and anyone who marries a divorced woman commits adultery."
> 
> ...



Oh right, I forgot about that.
But seriously, how is a strip club owner that has claimed to have had sex with countless women getting the Christian vote, especially in the heavily religious South?


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 20, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Oh right, I forgot about that.
> But seriously, how is a strip club owner that has claimed to have had sex with countless women getting the Christian vote, especially in the heavily religious South?



Because many southern whites only pretend that religion is their biggest issue. Religion is secondary to treating women and minorities like second class citizens in the deep South.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 20, 2016)

Blue Cup said:


> You cannot win with the straight white male vote alone. He does not have a chance.



He does have a chance the polls could be rong.


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't know what I think so I won't vote, there was a part of me that thought he might but that part also had a weird feeling, so if he does, I personally hope not but if he does I hope he chose his VP well he may need that help. On the other hand I don't personally want either to and wish with our interconnected world we could all come together and say we don't like these choices the parties don't represent what they used to so no one votes until we agree on our pick for an independent 3rd party choice together and in unison say time for a change. But that would take more than me to say we don't like either choice let's all show them by not voting untill we decide what we want to change and have a third party again which hasn't happened since the Whigs or Teddy Roosevelts shot at Bull!oose. I mean there have been independent runners but not well organized with a people's party type backing. So idealist perhaps, whoever wins I really don't like either side...sad when I dont want to vote either way and many I know agree. Again just my opinion so please respect if your for one or the other than more power to you. Peace.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 21, 2016)

Classygirl said:


> I don't know what I think so I won't vote, there was a part of me that thought he might but that part also had a weird feeling, so if he does, I personally hope not but if he does I hope he chose his VP well he may need that help. On the other hand I don't personally want either to and wish with our interconnected world we could all come together and say we don't like these choices the parties don't represent what they used to so no one votes until we agree on our pick for an independent 3rd party choice together and in unison say time for a change. But that would take more than me to say we don't like either choice let's all show them by not voting untill we decide what we want to change and have a third party again which hasn't happened since the Whigs or Teddy Roosevelts shot at Bull!oose. I mean there have been independent runners but not well organized with a people's party type backing. So idealist perhaps, whoever wins I really don't like either side...sad when I dont want to vote either way and many I know agree. Again just my opinion so please respect if your for one or the other than more power to you. Peace.



How exactly are you going to "show them" by not voting? The results count the same for 100 or 100 million people voting. The reason we have these two candidates is because people didn't show up and vote during the primaries. If everyone who hates both Clinton and Trump had actually gotten off of their asses and voted for Bernie Sanders or another Republican, then Clinton and Trump wouldn't be the only choices. But they didn't, so now it's either one or the other. All people can do at this point is pick the lesser of two evils, and if you think one is a lesser evil, then I highly encourage you to get out and make that choice, otherwise other people will make that choice for you just like other people chose the nominees for you.


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 21, 2016)

I agree and was a Sanders supporter what I meant by show them is if not just me but ALL of US as one said if this is what we have to chose from we won't vote for either we vote for insert who we ALL choose. I did try for Sanders but that's not where we are now I was speaking if we all did it together me alone won't make the difference here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You assumed I did not vote in every election/primary prior to now...no one chose my no,ineeses for me they just didn't choose who I did.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I suppose I could go and write him in but alone that's all I can do and as far as lesser evils I am not seeing any outcome here for the first time in my three decades I am comfortable with.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So hence I meant we could only show them together and now by standing as ONE and not voting for either of these two but for whom we wanted and in this age it is possible for us to stand as one I wasn't referring to anything prior to where we are now as my efforts then did not cause this..I meant if we don't like the, we all as a people don't do it then they can't win only who we did vote for would but that would take an on scale coming together that yes I would be a part of but the effort would have to  be as you said us all getting up and making it happen by not voting which is like a protest we don't like this so we opt out no one voting no one wins but yes with someone bound to vote for one or two as I said we would all have to say on an en masses scale we are all using our votes for option 3 in a connected effort but the laziness you I,ply I fear would stop that I was just saying time for a change takes us all I never said I didn't vote prior and am sorry you misunderstood the scenario I was putting forth for these circumstances now. No hard feelings I always do vote but am not huge into politics so definitely don't want to argue it but that I would prefer anything other than the two and alone I can't make that happen because as you said not enough people went the other way prior but again maybe they didn't like those options themselves but I wasn't one of them I was for Sanders at that time. I was just making a small comment I forget some people assume an entire world no vote now would mean we or I didn't try before forgive me sometimes I forget we aren't in the en masses protest era like the 60s but with Internet connect. I'm not very political so probably shouldn't have raised such an idealistic grand scale option for now as disconnected as people can be. But yes I have always voted I meant a wide scale protest no vote or write in. Anyway that's all sorry for confusion on what I meant.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 21, 2016)

Classygirl said:


> I agree and was a Sanders supporter what I meant by show them is if not just me but ALL of US as one said if this is what we have to chose from we won't vote for either we vote for insert who we ALL choose. I did try for Sanders but that's not where we are now I was speaking if we all did it together me alone won't make the difference here.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I get what you're saying, but like you said, a massive write-in effort is not feasible for many reasons. I don't like either of the two viable choices, but I accept them. I voted for Sanders too, but he got less votes than Clinton, so I have to move on and pick the best (or least worst) of the choices I have left. The point of primaries is so that there isn't a cluster**** of candidates on the general election ballot and someone winning with 30% of the vote; in other words it forces people to unify and vote in mass for a candidate because it is a one or the other choice instead of casting scattershot votes for a bunch of different candidates like what happened in the Republican primary to help Trump win. So while I don't like Clinton, I'm cool with her being the only alternative to Trump because Trump would probably win in a three way race with Clinton and Sanders which I definitely don't want.


----------



## N e s s (Sep 21, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> He does have a chance the polls could be rong.



if you spell it like that then i doubt you're correct.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 21, 2016)

N e s s said:


> if you spell it like that then i doubt you're correct.



Okay the only reason why you don't think he will be the next president is you don't like him.

I still think Hillary will win even if I don't like her.

I'm just saying the polls could be rong.


----------



## N e s s (Sep 21, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Okay the only reason why you don't think he will be the next president is you don't like him.
> 
> I still think Hillary will win even if I don't like her.
> 
> I'm just saying the polls could be rong.



Mmmm no i'm pretty sure polls can't be "rong"

also its spelled "wrong". Ciao. c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 22, 2016)

it could go either way.

I just want to know what it is about Trump that scares people? The only scary things about him is that he's somewhat thoughtless with his words and he wants to "build" a wall. iMo they're both pretty terrible options, it's just picking the lesser evil which is hard. Blatant liar or loud-mouthing jerk?


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 22, 2016)

yes. imo he *is* terrible, obviously, but WAAAY better than Hillary, seriously. She's an old sick lady


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 22, 2016)

The Hidden Owl said:


> it could go either way.
> 
> I just want to know what it is about Trump that scares people? The only scary things about him is that he's somewhat thoughtless with his words and he wants to "build" a wall. iMo they're both pretty terrible options, it's just picking the lesser evil which is hard. Blatant liar or loud-mouthing jerk?



It is true that most of Trump's policy ideas like the wall and the Muslim ban would probably never happen because they are logistically nearly impossible and Congress would probably not go along with them. However, Trump's words are more than just "thoughtless". If he gets elected, then racism, sexism, and Islamophobia become normalized in American society because people think if it's okay for the president to say the things he says, then it's okay for them to say and possibly act on those same things. The president is also the primary representative of the U.S. in foreign relations, so his divisive language really would have a negative impact on other countries views of the U.S. The other scary thing about him is his lack of knowledge on issues. If there is a major crisis, does Trump know how to handle it? This election is not between a blatant liar and loud-mouthing jerk. It's between a candidate who is secretive and dishonest and the other candidate who is also secretive and dishonest as well as racist, sexist, Islamphobic, and lacks knowledge about the U.S. Constitution and issues facing the country.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 22, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> It is true that most of Trump's policy ideas like the wall and the Muslim ban would probably never happen because they are logistically nearly impossible and Congress would probably not go along with them. However, Trump's words are more than just "thoughtless". If he gets elected, then racism, sexism, and Islamophobia become normalized in American society because people think if it's okay for the president to say the things he says, then it's okay for them to say and possibly act on those same things. The president is also the primary representative of the U.S. in foreign relations, so his divisive language really would have a negative impact on other countries views of the U.S. The other scary thing about him is his lack of knowledge on issues. If there is a major crisis, does Trump know how to handle it? This election is not between a blatant liar and loud-mouthing jerk. It's between a candidate who is secretive and dishonest and the other candidate who is also secretive and dishonest as well as racist, sexist, Islamphobic, and lacks knowledge about the U.S. Constitution and issues facing the country.



Imagine him becoming chair of the G7.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 22, 2016)

nvll said:


> I don't know but you guys are ****ed either way gl



^ seriously...


----------



## Isabella (Sep 22, 2016)

i don't know but we're ****ed either way, i think we can all agree.
people can pretend hillary does nothing wrong but the evidence is all there, she'll continue doing wrong and pushing it under the rug.


----------



## MicheleMorris (Sep 23, 2016)

I hope he doesn't!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 23, 2016)

Is it just me or did the poll just switch from the "No" vote winning to the "Yes" vote winning?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Sep 23, 2016)

Despite living in England, I (like a vast majority of people on the internet right now, all over the world) am very interested in the U.S and its current political state. It's kinda worrying how because people are mad Bernie dropped out (although all the supporters I've talked to online are too young to vote anyway) they're like 'Trump!! Can't let that snake Hillary get Presidancy!' Etcetera. Just because Hillary has a bad name among younger people, partially due to that awful meme. And then some people are like 'Well, I hate both of them, so I'm not voting.' 
Trump is very openly racist, sexist and homophobic. I don't see how anyone could support that. 
Funnily enough, my uncle was in America a while back, and he got into a conversation with some people who voted Trump. According to them, he is an excellent businessman, and when some other people, from California I think, pointed out that he hasn't had much political experience, and has been bankrupt four times, they just burst out laughing and said 'Well, it shows Donald can always bounce back!' 
I think, totally unprofessionally, as I have little knowledge of politics,it will be a very close call. I would love to live in a world where we could all laugh and see Trump as an awful comedic figure, but as Election Day comes closer and closer, it becomes less funny, and more worrying. So yeah, good luck America! 


,


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 23, 2016)

Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 23, 2016)

How did the poll change so quickly.

I wouldn't think that people would vote Trump would be the next president?


----------



## oath2order (Sep 23, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Is it just me or did the poll just switch from the "No" vote winning to the "Yes" vote winning?



Yeah, where did all the Trump nutjobs come from?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Yeah, where did all the Trump nutjobs come from?



Maybe Donald Trump created bots to rig the poll on this site.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 23, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Maybe Donald Trump created bots to rig the poll on this site.



Or maybe the guests that are looking at the site voted yes. This is a private poll so not too surprised.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2016)

Or maybe, people on this site are actually paranoid that Trump will win.

I think Trump is gonna win, and I support him. But that's because he's the only Republican left and I think Obama is 100 times worse than what you guys think of Trump. Some say he's the best president or at least the fourth best president. But there are some who say that he's worse than Buchanan and Hoover. From what I knew about these guys (the two really bad presidents) and how our country performed in the past 7 and a half years, I would have to agree with those who say Obama is worse. The creation of Obamacare - automatically makes Obama the worst president. I'm hoping that Trump can reverse the damage Obama has done. Plus, he's not as bad as what he says or what you think.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 23, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Or maybe, people on this site are actually paranoid that Trump will win.
> 
> I think Trump is gonna win, and I support him. But that's because he's the only Republican left and I think Obama is 100 times worse than what you guys think of Trump. Some say he's the best president or at least the fourth best president. But there are some who say that he's worse than Buchanan and Hoover. From what I knew about these guys (the two really bad presidents) and how our country performed in the past 7 and a half years, I would have to agree with those who say Obama is worse. The creation of Obamacare - automatically makes Obama the worst president. I'm hoping that Trump can reverse the damage Obama has done. Plus, he's not as bad as what he says or what you think.



Conservatism will slowly die out in America as a failed ideology.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

I really don't know. I'm not really sure how I feel about any of this to be honest, I'm not huge on politics.


----------



## Greggy (Sep 23, 2016)

Brexit happened, so Trump winning can also be a possibility. I think Americans want to make America great again, but I'm no American so why did I even bother dropping my insight on this.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Conservatism will slowly die out in America as a failed ideology.



At least conservatives are more practical with most political decisions. I'm not calling the left wing stupid because they have their points too. Good points actually. However, if we went by nature's law, continuing from our current society, the ideologies on the right wing would be more favored. Yes, there are some the liberals are right about. I don't see a reason on why same-sex marriage should be outlawed. I don't even get why the government cares about marriage. But on the economic issues, I agree with the conservatives more, as I agree that Obamacare damaged medicine more than it improved it. That, and the mandates sounded...tyrannical.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 24, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Conservatism will slowly die out in America as a failed ideology.



It won't die out because conservatives aren't stubborn enough to lose election after election just to stick to some principals, but conservatism will have to adapt with America's changing demographics. For example, a lot of Republicans are avoiding making same-sex marriage an issue because they know they've already lost on that issue and any attempts to continue fighting that battle are likely to blow up in their faces (North Carolina's anti LGBT law will probably result in a lot of Republicans getting voted out there for example). Immigration is going to be another losing battle for conservatives. The Latino population is growing and eventually Republicans will have to move off of their walls and deportation approach on the issue if they don't want to just forfeit  all of those votes to Democrats. I think they'll get their heads straight especially since immigration reform is good for business which is why most of the fiscal conservatives favor it. There are many others issues which they will probably modernize on and focus more on their fiscal conservative platform which a majority of Americans likely favor. Conservatives are actually better off if Trump loses than if he wins. If he loses, they can just sweep him under the rug and make sure it never happens again. If he wins, Republicans won't be able to shake the racist stench off for a long time with Trump being president for four years. Clinton on the other hand is basically a political pinata that they'll be able to whack for the next four years and get a lot of candy out of.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> It won't die out because conservatives aren't stubborn enough to lose election after election just to stick to some principals, but conservatism will have to adapt with America's changing demographics. For example, a lot of Republicans are avoiding making same-sex marriage an issue because they know they've already lost on that issue and any attempts to continue fighting that battle are likely to blow up in their faces (North Carolina's anti LGBT law will probably result in a lot of Republicans getting voted out there for example). Immigration is going to be another losing battle for conservatives. The Latino population is growing and eventually Republicans will have to move off of their walls and deportation approach on the issue if they don't want to just forfeit  all of those votes to Democrats. I think they'll get their heads straight especially since immigration reform is good for business which is why most of the fiscal conservatives favor it. There are many others issues which they will probably modernize on and focus more on their fiscal conservative platform which a majority of Americans likely favor. Conservatives are actually better off if Trump loses than if he wins. If he loses, they can just sweep him under the rug and make sure it never happens again. If he wins, Republicans won't be able to shake the racist stench off for a long time with Trump being president for four years. Clinton on the other hand is basically a political pinata that they'll be able to whack for the next four years and get a lot of candy out of.



The Republicans need to learn from the way Eisenhower ran the party in 1952, and also how Bill Clinton did with the Democratic Party in 1992-that is, moderate the party.


----------



## saehanfox (Sep 24, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Conservatism will slowly die out in America as a failed ideology.



Leftists aren't right about everything. Are the leftists who censor free speech on campus to avoid someone having their feelings hurt logical? Or the self-loathing politicians of Europe who flood the country with immigrants from countries infested with terrorists without screening them?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think Trump has a good chance of winning. I say this after following politics fairly closely and I took classes in Poli Sci. I'm not a Trump supporter because he's a selfish, bigoted buffoon however if I lived in a swing state, I would vote for him over the corrupt war mongering Hillary Clinton. With Hillary, there is a 60% chance of WW3 and 90% chance we'd be back in the Cold War. Trump hurting people's feelings with his bigotry is not a bigger crime than Hillary's scandals and cheating Bernie in the primary.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> It won't die out because conservatives aren't stubborn enough to lose election after election just to stick to some principals, but conservatism will have to adapt with America's changing demographics. For example, a lot of Republicans are avoiding making same-sex marriage an issue because they know they've already lost on that issue and any attempts to continue fighting that battle are likely to blow up in their faces (North Carolina's anti LGBT law will probably result in a lot of Republicans getting voted out there for example). Immigration is going to be another losing battle for conservatives. The Latino population is growing and eventually Republicans will have to move off of their walls and deportation approach on the issue if they don't want to just forfeit  all of those votes to Democrats. I think they'll get their heads straight especially since immigration reform is good for business which is why most of the fiscal conservatives favor it. There are many others issues which they will probably modernize on and focus more on their fiscal conservative platform which a majority of Americans likely favor. Conservatives are actually better off if Trump loses than if he wins. If he loses, they can just sweep him under the rug and make sure it never happens again. If he wins, Republicans won't be able to shake the racist stench off for a long time with Trump being president for four years. Clinton on the other hand is basically a political pinata that they'll be able to whack for the next four years and get a lot of candy out of.



That kind of makes me support Hillary more. If she wins the election, she can continue Obama's damage on the country to the point where Democrats will be unpopular for a very long time. Remember what happened after what Herbert Hoover did? His screw-up on the country made it bad to the point where Republicans could not gain control for 20 years. I kinda feel that this is what Trump is going to do (except he's going to make it worse even longer). The fact is, while they are more friendly on the social issues, their stands on the fiscal issues and foreign issues is their weakness. Other than the millennials, nobody in the voting population could agree that socialism is any better than capitalism. Just watch the Democrats continue destroying America. They will open more stupid issues (like the bathroom one) and continue on the dark side of political correctness (like racial quotas, censorship of history, language police, and safe spaces). That, and some of the social issues they took a stand on will implode. For example, they would start granting the right to vote to immigrants, but when abortion becomes an issue, the Dems will lose support from them.


----------



## inkling (Sep 24, 2016)

of course i believe he might win. do i want hime to win? no. and for the record i believe hilary should have been in obama's place. but i guess she isn't likable enough as a person. people are stupid.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> That kind of makes me support Hillary more. If she wins the election, she can continue Obama's damage on the country to the point where Democrats will be unpopular for a very long time. Remember what happened after what Herbert Hoover did? His screw-up on the country made it bad to the point where Republicans could not gain control for 20 years. I kinda feel that this is what Trump is going to do (except he's going to make it worse even longer). The fact is, while they are more friendly on the social issues, their stands on the fiscal issues and foreign issues is their weakness. Other than the millennials, nobody in the voting population could agree that socialism is any better than capitalism. Just watch the Democrats continue destroying America. They will open more stupid issues (like the bathroom one) and continue on the dark side of political correctness (like racial quotas, censorship of history, language police, and safe spaces). That, and some of the social issues they took a stand on will implode. For example, they would start granting the right to vote to immigrants, but when abortion becomes an issue, the Dems will lose support from them.



The thing is, the support of the Republican Party, although high in some congressional elections, has been particularly low in the presidential elections since 1992.
After Bill Clinton defeated George H. W. Bush for re-election that year, the Democrats have won the popular vote in all presidential elections with the exception of the one in 2004, which was a close election, not as close as 2000, but close nonetheless. The Democratic Party has built up a lot of strength, and it will really be an uphill battle for the Republicans to climb.
The problem the Republicans had in this election was that there were too many people running in the primaries, which left only Trump, Ted Cruz, Marco Rubio, and John Kasich winning states, and Trump had built up enough support to top the other three Republicans that were left. Another thing that hurt the party was how long it took people such as Cruz to endorse Trump-he only did just today, whereas in the case of the Democratic Party, Bernie Sanders endorsed Hillary Clinton soon after the primaries ended, and although the DNC emails were soon leaked, he did agree to create an alliance with her against Trump and the Republicans, despite going back to being an independent.
While I'm not saying a Trump victory is impossible and that the Republicans will never return to power, lack of strong party unity and campaign tactics involving things such as banning people based on religion will not help. As I said, the Republican Party really needs to learn from the when Eisenhower was running for president in 1952 when he moderated the party, as well as Bill Clinton's own moderation of the Democratic Party in 1992. Why were those done? As you said, the Democrats had been in power for 20 years at the time of Eisenhower's election, and Ronald Reagan had already served two full terms and George H. W. Bush one term when Clinton was elected.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2016)

I know that the Republicans made the wrong step by picking an extreme candidate, but Donald Trump was fixated on running for president for a while. He ran for the 2012 presidential election before dropping out. Cruz and Rubio, I was not surprised to see them run for president this year after what Obama has done. Ben Carson was planning to run for president too. I didn't know about the others though.

Yeah, 2016 not only has two really bad candidates, but two candidates that were planning to run for president for a while. One of them is going to get the chair that Obama will be giving up.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 24, 2016)

saehanfox said:


> I think Trump has a good chance of winning. I say this after following politics fairly closely and I took classes in Poli Sci. I'm not a Trump supporter because he's a selfish, bigoted buffoon however if I lived in a swing state, I would vote for him over the corrupt war mongering Hillary Clinton. With Hillary, there is a 60% chance of WW3 and 90% chance we'd be back in the Cold War. Trump hurting people's feelings with his bigotry is not a bigger crime than Hillary's scandals and cheating Bernie in the primary.



Were you actually paying attention during your poli-sci classes? 60% chance of World War 3 and 90% chance of another Cold War? Where did you get those numbers from? If anything, a repeat of the Cold War is more likely with Trump as president since his lack of foreign policy knowledge and his seemingly cozy relationship with Putin will encourage Putin to push the envelope and see what he can get away with before Trump can mount a response. Many of America's top allies in the world have very little confidence in Trump as a leader, so it will be much more difficult for him to get our allies on board if a major international effort is needed. Clinton is a bit too hawkish for me, but her reputation as such is likely to deter belligerent nations who know she isn't afraid to pull the trigger.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 27, 2016)

After that debate not anymore.


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 27, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> After that debate not anymore.



Of course not. He's a tantrum throwing child.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 27, 2016)

clinton was hurting badly from recently revelations about her emails and her health...it was trump's best opportunity to destroy her, but he failed. he's not presidential material, and millions of republican supporters are only realising this now. clinton is just a lying incompetent snake. idk how america has allowed it to come to this


----------



## Kaiserin (Sep 27, 2016)

After that debate, *HA* no! Hillary is clearly winning this.
Either way, America is screwed.


----------



## dealz (Sep 27, 2016)

I don't think Trump will win but I think the main issue is that regardless of who wins both are awful candidates to be in charge of the most powerful country in the world. Scary Times.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> clinton was hurting badly from recently revelations about her emails and her health...it was trump's best opportunity to destroy her, but he failed. he's not presidential material, and millions of republican supporters are only realising this now. clinton is just a lying incompetent snake. idk how america has allowed it to come to this



> proof Republicans are stupid after all *rolls eyes*

I guess they just now woke up from that promising party Trump held eh? Or their money he gave them just ended, too.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 27, 2016)

Trump has 2 more chances.

The debate mod was kinda Bias TBH.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 27, 2016)

Trump got destroyed in the debate yesterday, but anyone with half a brain already knew he is unfit to be president. This isn't the end of Trump. He's like a zombie that can't be killed off.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> The debate mod was kinda Bias TBH.



Did they have a choice really when dealing with Trump? lmango


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 27, 2016)

Sheila said:


> > proof Republicans are stupid after all *rolls eyes*
> 
> I guess they just now woke up from that promising party Trump held eh? Or their money he gave them just ended, too.



Trump is a Tofu Republican. He is on the Republican Party, but despite his extreme views on immigration and terrorism, he's not a true Republican. He's more of a Democrat.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> Trump got destroyed in the debate yesterday, but anyone with half a brain already knew he is unfit to be president. This isn't the end of Trump. He's like a zombie that can't be killed off.



No, he's an ill-mannered pig in a fancy restaurant. We don't allow people like that in a fancy restaurant.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 27, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Did they have a choice really when dealing with Trump? lmango



The thing was that the mod Kept Fact-checking Trump but never on Hillary. He kept going after Trump but not Hillary. Not too surprised because all the Liberals seem to run the debates.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 27, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> The thing was that the mod Kept Fact-checking Trump but never on Hillary. He kept going after Trump but not Hillary. Not too surprised because all the Liberals seem to run the debates.



Trump got fact checked more because he completely makes stuff up like the birther thing and his charitable contributions. And what makes you think the moderator was a liberal biased against Trump? Is it because he is black? Just like how Trump says the Hispanic judge in the Trump university lawsuit is biased against him because of his Mexican heritage?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 27, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> The thing was that the mod Kept Fact-checking Trump but never on Hillary. He kept going after Trump but not Hillary. Not too surprised because all the Liberals seem to run the debates.



Somehow, I'm starting to have more credibility in Red Cat. When you're defending a candidate like this, you're actually more biased than the mods at the debates. In politics, it's not what you believe in that makes you a villain (even if it's stuff like communism and nationalism). It's how you handle your beliefs and how you act that determine your personality.

Presidential candidates were acting hostile towards each other since 1800.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Sep 27, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> The thing was that the mod Kept Fact-checking Trump but never on Hillary. He kept going after Trump but not Hillary. Not too surprised because all the Liberals seem to run the debates.



I would be inclined to believe you, if and only if, the moderator wasn't a registered Republican. While no, that doesn't immediately throw out that he might've had a positive bias towards Clinton, it does make it, at least to me harder to believe that he was biased in her favor. Republicans don't like Trump or Clinton, but they will do almost anything to ensure one of their own makes it to the White House.

As Redcat said, Trump got fact checked more because he made more stuff up, he completely lied on a lot of things. While no, Hillary isn't perfect, but she was more factual during the debate than Trump was.


----------



## demoness (Sep 27, 2016)

yeah lester holt is a registered a republican.  objectivity doesn't mean a moderator acts neutral to make the alt-right feel good about their disaster of a candidate or maintain ideological balance.  that would be neutrality and that's kid stuff.  trump got called because he lied, simple as that.  outside of breitbartian right-wing safe spaces, bluster and the fascist and anti-intellectual baloney doesn't cut it.  clinton doesn't have to lie on stage, the man undid himself.  and if i was a republican or independent woman on the fence (i'm a 100% socialist somewhat left-authoritarian girl, but registered democrat for voting realistically) that strongman mansplaining tirade would have totally turned me of if that stop and frisk fail didn't already.

i feel bad for the republican voters stuck with this carnie because after that performance they might as well find a candidate for 2020 and figure out how to reclaim their party from millennial internet trolls and disgruntled libertarians.  if he does win it'll be because poorly educated people thought sticking it to "elitists" which apparently means "people that actually qualify to run a country" was a hip idea and managed to bury clinton's three trump slaughter debates he'll have by election day


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Trump got fact checked more because he completely makes stuff up like the birther thing and his charitable contributions. And what makes you think the moderator was a liberal biased against Trump? Is it because he is black? Just like how Trump says the Hispanic judge in the Trump university lawsuit is biased against him because of his Mexican heritage?



Yeah exactly. Not saying Hillary is flawless but yeah I can tell she's gonna win regardless of who moderated the whole thing. And gotta love all those media that complains that the certain selfie thing they had going on was arranged. Like, obviously yes if you are that know person you can't just let alone wrap an around you and take a picture. Not directly having to do with the debate but in perspective to that everyone loses their minds whenever Hillary do things and people letting Trump pass with just frowning their nose.

As for background checking and the moderating dude, yes considering what Trump spits around literally every hour of the day, it was required.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> The thing was that the mod Kept Fact-checking Trump but never on Hillary. He kept going after Trump but not Hillary. Not too surprised because all the Liberals seem to run the debates.



Lester Holt is a Republican though.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Lester Holt is a Republican though.



This too. Also @Kirby you seem a lil bit troll there as well if you are not checking those facts.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 27, 2016)

Sheila said:


> This too. Also @Kirby you seem a lil bit troll there as well if you are not checking those facts.


I do check the facts.


----------



## Artist (Sep 27, 2016)

Based on the ratings drop on Hillary's part, from what I've seen, Trump's chance of beating Hillary increases daily. I believe it will be close and Trump will come out victorious unfortunately.


----------



## N e s s (Sep 27, 2016)

I think its time people realize that if Trump gets elected then the U.S. is essentially endorsing racism and misogyny. If Trump is actually elected I don't think I want to be a part of the country anymore because he says he will "bomb the **** out of em'" or "to go, #### themselves". Trump could literally send us to war.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 27, 2016)

can trump win already so i can stop seeing alt right cuckboys whine about crooked hillary 

and so the hillary shill bots shut up


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 27, 2016)

N e s s said:


> I think its time people realize that if Trump gets elected then the U.S. is essentially endorsing racism and misogyny. If Trump is actually elected I don't think I want to be a part of the country anymore because he says he will "bomb the **** out of em'" or "to go, #### themselves". Trump could literally send us to war.



u make this sound so black and white. does anything go as long as it isnt racist or misogynist?


----------



## radical6 (Sep 27, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> u make this sound so black and white. does anything go as long as it isnt racist or misogynist?



i dont really think hes gonna kill people, deportation of a lot of illegal immigrants yes, but people are saying hes literally going to kill people. as far as i know hes relatively relaxed on abortion rights thanks to his daughter and will allow the states to decide so thats the only way i see women dying from misogyny if they cant get an abortion

like, im not really concerned as a woman of color, i think hes full of bs most the time but hes not going to turn into hitler. the alt right might be full of racist neet permavirgins but trump will not kill muslims and latinos. people are overexaggerating

just replying to add onto what karla said


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 27, 2016)

the whole donald movement is basically gamersgate and dozens of other things before it. the sort of 4chan-esque "lets troll and start a bunch of crap" thats half memeing and half representative of their beliefs that attracts a horde of easily influenced sheep who hop on the bandwagon and then it's just a runaway train with no brakes

not to mention kremlin meddling in this election. i wonder if they hacked the DNC hmm...not to mention the #TrumpWon hashtag following the debate started in russia


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> I do check the facts.



But Lester Holt is a registered Republican. There's no denying that.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 27, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> But Lester Holt is a registered Republican. There's no denying that.


But still He stopt Trump more than Hillary from completeing his answer. He asked Trump more harder questions than Hillary. The only question he asked Hillary was about the emails.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> But still He stopt Trump more than Hillary from completeing his answer. He asked Trump more harder questions than Hillary. The only question he asked Hillary was about the emails.



Well, Trump also interrupted Clinton a lot more.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 27, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Well, Trump also interrupted Clinton a lot more.


Well, Trump is a child. I'm supporting him over Hillary no matter how bad he is. I know Hillary is more worse.

I'll just say Hillary acted like she was ready to be president. She did very good at it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 27, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> But still He stopt Trump more than Hillary from completeing his answer. He asked Trump more harder questions than Hillary. The only question he asked Hillary was about the emails.



The other TBTers won this argument. The guy was being unbiased. He's pointing at Trump in a negative light while leaving Hillary alone because Trump was acting like a child in the debate. I'm on the far right, but I'm not gonna defend Trump this time.

But if I am far-right, I wouldn't even defend him since he's a liberal.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Well, Trump is a child. I'm supporting him over Hillary no matter how bad he is. I know Hillary is more worse.
> 
> I'll just say Hillary acted like she was ready to be president. She did very good at it.



"More worse?"


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Sep 27, 2016)

The fact that a lot of his policies will spell trouble and possibly death for minorities, especially racial minorities and lgbt folk, make me hope to god he won't be voted in.

But I'm scared. If he's voted in he's already said he's going to overturn lgbt protections and put in discriminatory laws- and that can spell trouble for trans folk like me. We are already in danger from death and harassment. I don't want it to get worse.


----------



## N e s s (Sep 27, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> "More worse?"



english isn't his first language.


----------



## maekii (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 27, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Well, Trump is a child. I'm supporting him over Hillary no matter how bad he is.



The only true thing Trump has said this campaign was "I could stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot somebody and I wouldn't lose any voters."



N e s s said:


> english isn't his first language.



Which makes it even more baffling that he supports Trump given how anti-immigrant Trump is.


----------



## pika62221 (Sep 27, 2016)

One thing no one can deny, the guy has passion! Good lord is that guy passionate. Not sure how that would be as a president, but at least he's fired up, and getting real issues talked about, stuff a lot of politicians only yammer on about...


----------



## Jawile (Sep 27, 2016)

Unfortunately I think he'll be beaten out by Hillary just barely. Really wish I could vote right about now. X(


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 27, 2016)

pika62221 said:


> One thing no one can deny, the guy has passion! Good lord is that guy passionate. Not sure how that would be as a president, but at least he's fired up, and getting real issues talked about, stuff a lot of politicians only yammer on about...



What real issues? Homicides caused by illegal immigrants and ISIS inspired terrorist attacks on U.S. soil are drops in the bucket compared to the number of deaths in America caused by gun violence on a daily basis. Yet Trump makes it sound like Mexicans and Muslims are killing people left and right. If anyone here personally knows someone killed by an illegal immigrant or terrorist, then I'll eat my words, but I'm pretty sure a ton more people would be helped by things like raising the minimum wage, affordable college education, and paid sick / family leave instead of building a ****ing wall along the Mexican border.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 28, 2016)

it's ok cuz the mexicans will pay for the wall anyway xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

and lets be honest, there wont be a wave of killings of blacks and hispanics if trump gets elected. he has a long way to go before he gets to the level of duterte in the philippines


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> The only true thing Trump has said this campaign was "I could stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot somebody and I wouldn't lose any voters



Actually, if he shoots one (even just one), he would lose nearly all of his voters. He can also say stuff as bad as Pat Robertson's comments on disasters, LGBT, and a few other things to lose a lot of support. In a time of social media, tolerance, and ethics, people could hear about this very quickly, and nobody (except for the most hateful people and the diehard supporters) would want to vote for a murderer or offensive person in general.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 28, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> The only true thing Trump has said this campaign was "I could stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot somebody and I wouldn't lose any voters."
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes it even more baffling that he supports Trump given how anti-immigrant Trump is.


Why is that bad? I'm only supporting him because I don't like Hillary.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 28, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Actually, if he shoots one (even just one), he would lose nearly all of his voters. He can also say stuff as bad as Pat Robertson's comments on disasters, LGBT, and a few other things to lose a lot of support. In a time of social media, tolerance, and ethics, people could hear about this very quickly, and nobody (except for the most hateful people and the diehard supporters) would want to vote for a murderer or offensive person in general.



I don't think so. In a time of social media, tolerance, and ethics, a man who has said countless racist, sexist, and Islamophobic things and has repeatedly insulted veterans and their families has a legitimate chance of becoming POTUS. If he shot someone (especially if the victim is Hispanic, African American, or a Muslim), his supporters would probably think "America needs a president who has the balls to shoot someone!" And when he gets arrested, his supporters would claim that the government is rigging the election by putting him in jail. His supporters think Hillary Clinton is a murderer like she planned the attack in Bengazi, so they would not care if Trump actually murdered someone. Not to mention Trump would get 24/7 news coverage until election day, and apparently any publicity is good publicity for Trump.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Why is that bad? I'm only supporting him because I don't like Hillary.



And I'm only supporting him because I am a registered Republican. But he's still unfit for the job. I can totally bet that he's the most hated person in America right now. I certainly don't agree with Trump at all. From where he is right-winged, he is way too extreme. I couldn't handle it. From where he is left-winged, I am right-winged. Back in the primaries, I was primarily supporting Ted Cruz since he is the most right-winged candidate of the time. I also liked Rubio and Carson. Trump was my least favorite person running for the Republican Party. The fact that we're left with him and Hillary shows how polarized we Americans have gotten thanks to Obama and Bush.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I don't think so. In a time of social media, tolerance, and ethics, a man who has said countless racist, sexist, and Islamophobic things and has repeatedly insulted veterans and their families has a legitimate chance of becoming POTUS. If he shot someone (especially if the victim is Hispanic, African American, or a Muslim), his supporters would probably think "America needs a president who has the balls to shoot someone!" And when he gets arrested, his supporters would claim that the government is rigging the election by putting him in jail. His supporters think Hillary Clinton is a murderer like she planned the attack in Bengazi, so they would not care if Trump actually murdered someone. Not to mention Trump would get 24/7 news coverage until election day, and apparently any publicity is good publicity for Trump.



Yeah, it's fun to see how he gets away with anything just because people "doesn't like" Hillary. Like complaining on microphones or if Trump would have done the same with his e-mail etc; no one bats an eye. It's like they justify Trump's action and love to lash out at Hillary randomly like omfg arranged selfie!!!11, omg private email!!!11shuft etc.

And yeah of course any publicity is good because he knows he can get away with it because people "believe" so much in him already just because he's not Democrat(side being polarized), not "socialist" etc. and just the candidate they can vote on because they are not satisfied with the others. Tbh if I had to vote Republican I'd almost go with, like, anyone else. I don't support their ideas  but at least the other seemed way less billionare fakers.


----------



## Soda Fox (Sep 28, 2016)

I hate to say it but I'm supporting Trump so I hope he wins.  In my eyes, both candidates are awful, liars, and out for their own agendas.  But at least with Trump, it's a bit of a wild card, and I don't think congress or big corporations that are not his own will support him.  I don't think he'll get very much done.

Hillary, on the other hand, is trying to sell the American people that she is on their team, while covering up emails and selling speeches for hundreds of thousands of dollars to big corporations.  Plus she is more likely to get the support of congress and do what she actually wants to do, which is who knows what.

I'd rather have 4 years of not much getting done than 4 years of giving more money to those on top, or worse.  Sure Hillary said she would heavily tax the rich, but it makes you wonder why the rich support her if that's truly the case.


----------



## N e s s (Sep 28, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> it's ok cuz the mexicans will pay for the wall anyway xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and lets be honest, there wont be a wave of killings of blacks and hispanics if trump gets elected. he has a long way to go before he gets to the level of duterte in the philippines



Nobody said anything about killings of African americans or Hispanics, he wants to deport an entire religion.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 28, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Nobody said anything about killings of African americans or Hispanics, he wants to deport an entire religion.



My mom claims that the deportation and banning is necessary because the United States didn't let people immigrate in from Japan, Germany, or Italy back during World War II, and that the same case applies with the Middle East now. But I don't believe we're at war with Islam, and that is why I view the ban Trump bans as unconstitutional.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 28, 2016)

ppl are also vastly overestimating the amount of power the president actually has. congress will fight him tooth and nail over every controversial policy he'll try and push. what congress cant do is stop hillary from compromising the entire intelligence community through laziness, arrogance and sheer incompetence


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 28, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> ppl are also vastly overestimating the amount of power the president actually has. congress will fight him tooth and nail over every controversial policy he'll try and push. what congress cant do is stop hillary from compromising the entire intelligence community through laziness, arrogance and sheer incompetence



Trump has never handled classified information in his life. What makes you think he won't compromise the intelligence community? He'll probably tweet classified information if he becomes president.


----------



## Tensu (Sep 28, 2016)

Trump's favorite bible quote was certainly amusing.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 28, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Trump has never handled classified information in his life. What makes you think he won't compromise the intelligence community? He'll probably tweet classified information if he becomes president.



what makes u think he will? we all know hillary did, thats the difference


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 28, 2016)

i hope not. both of them suck, and i can't see either of them doing any good for this country.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 28, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> what makes u think he will? we all know hillary did, thats the difference



She didn't compromise classified information. She _potentially_ could have compromised classified information with her private server, but there is no evidence that anyone actually got their hands on it. If anything, the emails were probably more secure there than on a government server just because almost no one knew about her private server while she was Secretary of State. The reason why Trump and other Republicans repeatedly attack her on the emails is because it's one of the few cases where she has shown poor judgement; they don't have a whole lot else to attack her on. Trump on the other hand shows poor judgement on a daily basis. If he becomes president, his words and actions will have actual consequences, and they cannot be undone like deleting a tweet or denying he said something.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 29, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> She didn't compromise classified information. She _potentially_ could have compromised classified information with her private server, but there is no evidence that anyone actually got their hands on it. If anything, the emails were probably more secure there than on a government server just because almost no one knew about her private server while she was Secretary of State. The reason why Trump and other Republicans repeatedly attack her on the emails is because it's one of the few cases where she has shown poor judgement; they don't have a whole lot else to attack her on. Trump on the other hand shows poor judgement on a daily basis. If he becomes president, his words and actions will have actual consequences, and they cannot be undone like deleting a tweet or denying he said something.



you are deluded if you think the russians and chinese, who have dedicated cyberwarfare units in their militaries, did not get access to her servers. she repeatedly denied sending top secret/SAP material on that server, despite the FBI finding otherwise. either she's a liar, or she's an incompetent buffoon who can't recognise basic classification markings. you really think she is fit for the job of commander in chief?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 29, 2016)

I actually very much changed my opinion on this. I vastly underestimated how much the American population dislike or even hate, Hillary. I don't think it will be good news for anybody if he gets presidency though. But then what is the alternative...as far as I can see opinions at the moment are kind of split. But I no longer see Trump winning the election as so out of the question as I did before watching the debate the other day.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 29, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> you are deluded if you think the russians and chinese, who have dedicated cyberwarfare units in their militaries, did not get access to her servers. she repeatedly denied sending top secret/SAP material on that server, despite the FBI finding otherwise. either she's a liar, or she's an incompetent buffoon who can't recognise basic classification markings. you really think she is fit for the job of commander in chief?


RedCat is a Hillary supporter. So he is defending her.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> RedCat is a Hillary supporter. So he is defending her.



You ain't better being reverse of that lol. At least they seem to have some substance in their arguments and don't go simple "Hillary Sucks because random reasons".

Wonder how many the Dump has bribed to vote on him, or people are too simple to get he's just some kinda entertainer frog croaking things randomly.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 29, 2016)

Sheila said:


> You ain't better being reverse of that lol. At least they seem to have some substance in their arguments and don't go simple "Hillary Sucks because random reasons".
> 
> Wonder how many the Dump has bribed to vote on him, or people are too simple to get he's just some kinda entertainer frog croaking things randomly.


I don't give Random reasons why Hillary sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> I don't give Random reasons why Hillary sucks.



Well you sure give random facts in general and then don't bother to check things and also being bias in terms of Trump.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 29, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Well you sure give random facts in general and then don't bother to check things and also being bias in terms of Trump.


there are people on the site who are Bias to Hillary as well.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Sep 29, 2016)

Soda Fox said:


> I hate to say it but I'm supporting Trump so I hope he wins.  In my eyes, both candidates are awful, liars, and out for their own agendas.  But at least with Trump, it's a bit of a wild card, and I don't think congress or big corporations that are not his own will support him.  I don't think he'll get very much done.
> 
> Hillary, on the other hand, is trying to sell the American people that she is on their team, while covering up emails and selling speeches for hundreds of thousands of dollars to big corporations.  Plus she is more likely to get the support of congress and do what she actually wants to do, which is who knows what.
> 
> I'd rather have 4 years of not much getting done than 4 years of giving more money to those on top, or worse.  Sure Hillary said she would heavily tax the rich, but it makes you wonder why the rich support her if that's truly the case.



Look, I'd rather have Hillary in office than a man who's said he'd repeal protections against LGBT folk, which would mean increased violence against people like me.

I'd rather have Hillary than concentration camps for Islamic people.

I'd rather have Hillary, who knows how government and politics works, than Trump, who would run it like a business because he doesn't have a ****ing clue. A man, mind you, who's bankrupted his business several times over.

Trump is the type of person who wouldn't care who dies- and predominately minorities would die. Increased violence, government protections and rights pulled all will contribute to that. I know that you probably aren't gonna be affected by this and that's why you're voting Trump.

But yeah vote for Trump I guess. But don't get angry when minorities don't like you or want to associate with you after that.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> there are people on the site who are Bias to Hillary as well.



Yeah are you surprised? I'm not saying she is flawless either but to be honest do you really want a man full of bull**** to run your country just because he seem to have "good" ideas and acting like a jerk to entertain literally the whole time and more or less gets away with it? And clearly doesn't give a **** about basic human rights either.

Tbh if someone used their private e-mail, so what? She even did apologize for that. And at least she can keep her mouth in control.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 29, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> you are deluded if you think the russians and chinese, who have dedicated cyberwarfare units in their militaries, did not get access to her servers. she repeatedly denied sending top secret/SAP material on that server, despite the FBI finding otherwise. either she's a liar, or she's an incompetent buffoon who can't recognise basic classification markings. you really think she is fit for the job of commander in chief?



I don't even want to directly respond to this post. I just want other people to see that this is a perfect post right out of the Trump playbook:

1. Start an unsubstantiated rumor about Hillary Clinton. Clinton had a private email server and the Chinese and Russians have hackers, so that automatically means her emails got hacked. There have been no reports of her emails being hacked, and other hacks have been detected, but let's just stick with the assumption instead of the facts.

2. Use that rumor to automatically disqualify Clinton. There is no evidence that the rumor is true and setting up that private server is one mistake she's made in a highly successful public service career, but she's a liar and an incompetent buffoon and totally unqualified to be president.

3. Because Clinton is unqualified, give Trump a free pass on everything just because he's not Hillary. It doesn't matter that Trump has lied way more than Clinton during the campaign, that he has no experience governing, that he has no idea how to defeat ISIS, or that he showed a lack of understanding of nuclear policy during the debate. Hillary is unqualified and therefore Trump is automatically qualified.



I'm not a die-hard Clinton supporter. I voted for Bernie Sanders in the primary. I had real reasons for liking him more than Clinton that were not just rumors and hate. I like his support for single-payer more than Clinton's plan to make some minor changes to Obamacare. I like that he's more dedicated to fighting climate change than she is. I like that he is in favor of strong regulations on the financial industry while Clinton has had some cozy ties with it. But this election is no longer between Hillary and Bernie, it's between her and Donald Trump who besides being an "outsider" and being anti-trade is the polar opposite of Bernie Sanders in every other way.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 29, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah are you surprised? I'm not saying she is flawless either but to be honest do you really want a man full of bull**** to run your country just because he seem to have "good" ideas and acting like a jerk to entertain literally the whole time and more or less gets away with it? And clearly doesn't give a **** about basic human rights either.
> 
> Tbh if someone used their private e-mail, so what? She even did apologize for that. And at least she can keep her mouth in control.


I'll take him over Hillary. I don't like him I feel like he is better than Hillary Imo.


----------



## ellsieotter (Sep 29, 2016)

eh, I don't know. I'd like to think not but a lot of things have surprised me this past year with politics. polls are showing clinton at a slight lead so that's a positive c:


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 29, 2016)

No. Clinton will win, although I'd rather her not.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> I'll take him over Hillary. I don't like him I feel like he is better than Hillary Imo.



Alright, but I guess yu are incredibly privileged then, or just stupid and not reflecting at all and taking his side just because you seem either dissatisfied as hell or just hopping the bandwagon.

I'd rather have voted for Bernie if I could and hoped he could have made but I guess sadly he never had the money or came off as too "communist" for the US people.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 29, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I don't even want to directly respond to this post. I just want other people to see that this is a perfect post right out of the Trump playbook:
> 
> 1. Start an unsubstantiated rumor about Hillary Clinton. Clinton had a private email server and the Chinese and Russians have hackers, so that automatically means her emails got hacked. There have been no reports of her emails being hacked, and other hacks have been detected, but let's just stick with the assumption instead of the facts.
> 
> ...



i never gave trump a free pass on anything, how about u read my previous posts where i say he is not presidential material, has no experience of statesmanship and is basically a kremlin sockpuppet. im glad i dont get a vote in this because both candidates are awful. just like u accuse me of automatically disqualifying clinton because of her emails, people automatically disqualify trump because wahh wahh he's (allegedly) a racist. trump resonates with people because he says what they are thinking. and guess what, it's not good enough to just call his supporters a basket of deplorables, because those are still people with a right to vote and express their beliefs like anyone else. you can't just dismiss a bloc of voters as racist or watever -ist thinking that'll make them go away.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 29, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Alright, but I guess yu are incredibly privileged then, or just stupid and not reflecting at all and taking his side just because you seem either dissatisfied as hell or just hopping the bandwagon.
> 
> I'd rather have voted for Bernie if I could and hoped he could have made but I guess sadly he never had the money or came off as too "communist" for the US people.


I'm not hopping on the bandwagon
 I didn't support Trump during the primarys. I'm only support him because I know how bad Hillary is.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 29, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> i never gave trump a free pass on anything, how about u read my previous posts where i say he is not presidential material, has no experience of statesmanship and is basically a kremlin sockpuppet. im glad i dont get a vote in this because both candidates are awful. just like u accuse me of automatically disqualifying clinton because of her emails, people automatically disqualify trump because wahh wahh he's (allegedly) a racist. trump resonates with people because he says what they are thinking. and guess what, it's not good enough to just call his supporters a basket of deplorables, because those are still people with a right to vote and express their beliefs like anyone else. you can't just dismiss a bloc of voters as racist or watever -ist thinking that'll make them go away.



Trump isn't allegedly racist; he is racist. It's not like Trump has made just one or two controversial remarks and people are just calling him racist. He says insulting and derogatory things about people over and over again and makes no effort to correct or apologize for them. He's about as racist as a person gets without putting on a pointy white hat.

Comparing people disqualifying Clinton because of her emails and Trump because he is racist is a false equivalency. People can choose to disqualify Clinton because of her emails; everyone is entitled to their opinion on that. Everyone should agree that being racist should be disqualifying though. The fact that America is even having a debate whether it's okay to have a racist president or not is disturbing.

You're right that Trump's supporters have a right to vote for him and yeah there's no way to make them go away. The point of Clinton's "deplorables" comment was not to try to convert his supporters; that's a lost cause. The point was to remind people who are undecided or liberals who have misgivings about Clinton that Trump's most die-hard supporters are people we should not follow or help out. Think about why people voted for Trump in the primary. Is it because he is a businessman and an outsider? Carly Fiorina was also a businesswomen and arguably a much better one. Is it because he is conservative? Other candidates like Marco Rubio and Ted Cruz were more conservative. The thing that stood out about Trump compared to all the other candidates was that he was the only one opening pedaling racial animosity. So in a sense, Trump's core supporters are deplorables and the rest of America will hopefully not let them have their preferred president.


----------



## JimmyJohnnyBoy (Sep 29, 2016)

He can, but I seriously don't know if he will.....


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 29, 2016)

you're making the assumption that the core trump supporters aka the deplorables are just a very vocal minority. i guess we'll see if you're right come november. while i think clinton will ultimately win, i don't think it will be a crushing landslide.

it's not just about saying "trump said a racist thing, that was bad". many ppl will agree at the time, yet poll numbers won't swing nearly as much as you'd expect if that many ppl believed trump is racist. it's much more effective to paint overarching narratives, which factor in individual issues but arent so limited in scope. "trump said mexicans are rapists, thats bad" is a short-sighted argument. "trump is leading a rising tide of ethnocentrism and white supremacy that threatens to set back racial equality a century or more" is a better narrative, if you can get people to buy it. thing is, it's all irrelevant. u can google bill clinton's coffee comment he made about obama to ted kennedy. or the clintons links to robert byrd (the kkk)

ultimately i think that is irrelevant, even if trump is a dyed in the wool racist his policies do have the best chance of improving the lot of poor minority groups. it's not like president trump will have absolute power, he cannot get elected and than repeal the 13th and 14th amendments. so i ask you: what exactly (besides retweeting white supremacist tweets) do you think trump will do to disadvantage minority groups?

all the random noise surrounding trump is irrelevant from an ideas prospective. like i said before, the main reason republican voters are resonating with trump so much is that he is not afraid to say what he thinks and speak common sense even when its not politically correct to do so.

the refugee issue is a perfect example of this. trump is saying that inviting refugees in to the country is allowing for the possibility of terrorists coming in with them. this is very reasonable, all you have to do is look at europe to see the possible effects. even if you feel the risk is worth it (which i think is a fine debate, perhaps the risk of a bombing which may happen anyway is worth allowing refugees.) trumps policy seems reasonable and many americans surely feel the same way. yet the media is shocked by his statements and try to label them as racist. i think trump is showing a disconnect between the thinking public and the media elites, pundits, washington analysts etc.

back to the race issue, i would ask you, what has the democrat party really done for the black community in the last 20 years? take chicago, 100% democrat, democrat mayor, democrat run state pretty much, the poverty rates for blacks are sky high (something like 14% from a quick google search) poverty rates are sky high (34% again from google). saw a stat today that black children have only a 36% chance to grow up in a family with both mother and father so what has the democrat party done for the black community besides stick them in a cycle of dependency crime and poverty? and dont give me excuses about the federal level, the dems had full control of house and senate as well as president for 2 yours and president for 8 not to mention the bill clinton era.

so when trump suggest economic ideas and education reforms which will actually help black people all over the countryn i ask you why should black people vote for hillary? oh yeah, trump is a racist, silly me, you get welfare and food stamps and free abortions!  look at all these areas with majority black communities - inner city chicago, new york, detroit, etc. these places have been solidly democrat for years and the party has had ample opportunity to implement policies like more funding for inner city schools, affirmative action, criminal justice reform, welfare programs, rent subsidies etc. in fact most of these have actually been implemented for example rent subsidies, rent control, welfare and food stamps, affirmative action policies. what have they actually achieved? nothing


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 29, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> you're making the assumption that the core trump supporters aka the deplorables are just a very vocal minority. i guess we'll see if you're right come november. while i think clinton will ultimately win, i don't think it will be a crushing landslide.
> 
> it's not just about saying "trump said a racist thing, that was bad". many ppl will agree at the time, yet poll numbers won't swing nearly as much as you'd expect if that many ppl believed trump is racist. it's much more effective to paint overarching narratives, which factor in individual issues but arent so limited in scope. "trump said mexicans are rapists, thats bad" is a short-sighted argument. "trump is leading a rising tide of ethnocentrism and white supremacy that threatens to set back racial equality a century or more" is a better narrative, if you can get people to buy it. thing is, it's all irrelevant. u can google bill clinton's coffee comment he made about obama to ted kennedy. or the clintons links to robert byrd (the kkk)
> 
> ...



Ah, here's the patron-ism. Are you suggesting that the overwhelming majority of Africans Americans are stupid for supporting Hillary Clinton over Trump? That Trump's mostly white base knows what's best for African Americans? Cities naturally have higher poverty rates than their surrounding suburbs regardless of who is governing. If you look on the statewide level, most of the states with the highest rates of poverty are in the deep South which is mostly governed by Republicans, so it depends on where you look at. I don't know why you think Trump's policies will help reduce poverty since he rarely goes into details about what those policies are. "Make America Great Again" and "What do you have to lose?" are slogans, not plans. When he does reveal policies, they are usually intended to help wealthy people like him and his family. Democrats have taken African Americans for granted to an extent, but I can't really blame them. If Democrats went out of their way to solve issues in African American communities, white people would get even more pissed at Democrats and they'd never win elections. If I had the choice of being taken for granted or being completely written off and **** on, I'd probably choose the former too.

Unfortunately, this is going to be another black (and Hispanic) vs. white election. It sucks that America is still stuck in a Civil War mentality 150 years later, but that's where we're at as a country.


----------



## Cazqui (Sep 30, 2016)

Personally,part of me thinks he ran for president as a joke or a bet to say the most inane childish and nonsensical **** possible. I don't think he thought he'd get this far, and now he can't back out because he's in too deep.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 30, 2016)

Cazqui said:


> Personally,part of me thinks he ran for president as a joke or a bet to say the most inane childish and nonsensical **** possible. I don't think he thought he'd get this far, and now he can't back out because he's in too deep.



Do you know, I have wondered that myself. The things he comes out with sometimes, I'm sure he never expected in his wildest dreams to still be in the running. Can't help thinking it would be bad news for many Americans if he were to be in power


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 30, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Do you know, I have wondered that myself. The things he comes out with sometimes, I'm sure he never expected in his wildest dreams to still be in the running. Can't help thinking it would be bad news for many Americans if he were to be in power


America is over no matter who we pick.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Sep 30, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> America is over no matter who we pick.



Nah. 

If Trump's elected, though, I'm hoping that some of my out of country friends will let me crash at their place, because if he's elected I'll be in actual danger. :/


----------



## N e s s (Sep 30, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> America is over no matter who we pick.



no its not.

kirby do you know what the SCHIP program is? Look it up, because Hillary Clinton created it.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 1, 2016)

N e s s said:


> no its not.
> 
> kirby do you know what the SCHIP program is? Look it up, because Hillary Clinton created it.


The program doesn't seem to effect me. That is all I know about it.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 1, 2016)

Yeah okay, I hope Trump loses now.  Just read about how he had sex with an aspiring 13 yr old model and treated her like a sex slave... Along with a famous pedophile billionare who is a level 3 sex offender. Yeah, if a pedo rapist gets in then **** this.


----------



## Katattacc (Oct 1, 2016)

There is a chance he might, but I really really hope not.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 2, 2016)

Yeah I just read that he raped a young girl. Why the **** is he allowed to still run? Just cause he has money, right? Who wants a pedo as the president? Jesus. 

I hope from the bottom of my heart that he doesn't win.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 2, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Yeah I just read that he raped a young girl. Why the **** is he allowed to still run? Just cause he has money, right? Who wants a pedo as the president? Jesus.
> 
> I hope from the bottom of my heart that he doesn't win.


For the same reason Clinton is allowed to run while there's allegations that she helped silence women that were allegedly victims of Bill Clinton's sexual harassment and abuse:
Proof is necessary. An allegation cannot stand on its own.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> For the same reason Clinton is allowed to run while there's allegations that she helped silence women that were allegedly victims of Bill Clinton's sexual harassment and abuse:
> Proof is necessary. An allegation cannot stand on its own.



He was hanging out with a level 3 sex offender. There's no way to prove he raped her other than word. I think the people he chooses to hang out with is a sign.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 2, 2016)

kallie said:


> He was hanging out with a level 3 sex offender. There's no way to prove he raped her other than word. I think the people he chooses to hang out with is a sign.


Hanging out with a sex offender doesn't make you one by proxy. These people also know they're breaking the law, so it's not likely something they'll share. Him being (or having been) friends with a sex offender is not proof that he himself is one too.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> Hanging out with a sex offender doesn't make you one by proxy. These people also know they're breaking the law, so it's not likely something they'll share. Him being (or having been) friends with a sex offender is not proof that he himself is one too.



There's a photo of him kissing a 13 yr old girl, regardless of whether or not he raped her, he treats women like ****. His ex wife and multiple women have testified he hit them or tried to rape them.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't want him to win the election, but I'm a pessimist, so I figure he will.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 2, 2016)

I hope he doesn't, though both candidates are horrible either way.


----------



## N a t (Oct 2, 2016)

TBH I really dislike both Hillary and Trump, but at least Trump is honest :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Slightly more honest lmao...


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 2, 2016)

I think he will, but either way the US is screwed. 

Trump is so volatile, I think your international relations could be in danger. But Clinton will sell the US out to the EU and the big banks....

It'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## N a t (Oct 2, 2016)

littletwinclouds said:


> I think he will, but either way the US is screwed.
> 
> Trump is so volatile, I think your international relations could be in danger. But Clinton will sell the US out to the EU and the big banks....
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what happens.



We're doomed


----------



## glow (Oct 3, 2016)

hopefully not or we are entirely ****ed lol

if he gets elected then he's perfect for america, but im stayin hopeful that America is better than that


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 3, 2016)

heh, if the truth about his "business acumen" and tax came out earlier, he probably wouldnt have won the republican nomination


----------



## glow (Oct 3, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> TBH I really dislike both Hillary and Trump, but at least Trump is honest :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Slightly more honest lmao...



i mean, honest about capitalizing off 800+ million in taxes and then going "ya that's business"?  *(1, 2)*
honest about being a misogynist and about believing that women who have abortions "should have consequences"? *(1, 2, 3) *
and about how he believes that global warming is a chinese hoax? *( x ) *
honest about being against marriage equality *( x )?*
honest about insulting american war heroes- namely John McCain who was captured and held prisoner for years after being shot down from a ****ing plane in the vietnam war? *( x )*

and i'm not even going to link everything that he's said that proves he's a racist. 

ya he's honest lol......... that's why pretty much 50% of things he says is false *( x ) *


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 3, 2016)

kallie said:


> There's a photo of him kissing a 13 yr old girl, regardless of whether or not he raped her, he treats women like ****. His ex wife and multiple women have testified he hit them or tried to rape them.




He does speak about and treat women in a despicable manner. And why anybody would choose to spend time with a known sex offender is beyond my understanding. It says an awful lot about somebody who chooses to keep company with a person like that. That alone should be enough reason for him not to win the election.
Also wouldn't consider him to be more honest, just more outragous.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> He does speak about and treat women in a despicable manner. And why anybody would choose to spend time with a known sex offender is beyond my understanding. It says an awful lot about somebody who chooses to keep company with a person like that. That alone should be enough reason for him not to win the election.
> Also wouldn't consider him to be more honest, just more outragous.



Probably because he trumpeted into their ears that he will give them jobs and money and all that I guess :/ Sad that people keep falling in those traps. Probably because they are desperate and can't see the good in Democrat views because they are "unfortunate" to either go into his arms or getting forced into other things and they see him as some glorious savior of sorts, I don't even know.

All those "Woman (or whatever targeted group) for Trump" campaigns are just sad. Do they even realize, even though he might be "honest" how things will go.. well. If they want right capitalists to win either way and someone who doesn't care about women/other gender rights go ahead...

And yeah Hillary is not flawless either, heck who is nowadays? At least she seem like the more sane person of these two, and like the US is not "sold out" already, lol. Sure it can get worse if he wins but tbh it's almost like that Filipino dude but with women/lgbt+ people rather than druggies.

@karla regards his tax **** coming out, of course he wouldn't but yeah either he was good at hiding or those 'papers were co-op with him I assume. But yeah fun that whenever something comes out of his account people seem to let it be


----------



## amanda1983 (Oct 3, 2016)

entropy said:


> i mean, honest about capitalizing off 800+ million in taxes and then going "ya that's business"?  *(1, 2)*
> honest about being a misogynist and about believing that women who have abortions "should have consequences"? *(1, 2, 3) *
> and about how he believes that global warming is a chinese hoax? *( x ) *
> honest about being against marriage equality *( x )?*
> ...



^ This. 

I followed the links and came across this gem of a piece written in 2011 - and it's scarily relevant to current events... 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/02/opinion/02collins.html?_r=1

I'm still reading through the comments but this one is worth sharing :



> Franny Texas April 3, 2011
> This is a sad state of affairs when people in this Nation would actually believe Trump would make a good President. It says that Americans have little, or no common sense, and will believe just about anything from someone who is nothing more than a reality TV show moron! It appears we have become a Nation of moron worshippers! He is latching on to radical Republicans, and Tea party members, because he knows they're easily fooled!


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

entropy said:


> i mean, honest about capitalizing off 800+ million in taxes and then going "ya that's business"?  *(1, 2)*
> honest about being a misogynist and about believing that women who have abortions "should have consequences"? *(1, 2, 3) *
> and about how he believes that global warming is a chinese hoax? *( x ) *
> honest about being against marriage equality *( x )?*
> ...



eh, never said he was a good choice, but I still dislike Hillary more. JUST because of the email scandal. IDK why, but that ticked me off more than anything.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 3, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> eh, never said he was a good choice, but I still dislike Hillary more. JUST because of the email scandal. IDK why, but that ticked me off more than anything.



Its in human nature to screw up at one point or another. She has admitted to it being a mistake in the debate. Fun fact: The Bush administration has over 22 Million emails they still refuse to release, and they used a private email server for it.

Also, how does that tick you off more than anything when Trump literally wants to ban muslims from the country? Because if you don't know why it ticks you off, you need to ask yourself: Why are you still fine with Trump over Hillary?


----------



## N e s s (Oct 3, 2016)

ugh tbt glitches


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 3, 2016)

I honestly don't care lmao 

All this Donald Trump crap is starting to annoy me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 3, 2016)

I love it that the tags are all apple tags. Apples deserve more attention than the election since we're left with Trump and Clinton.

Sorry if this seemed off topic, but I don't like either one of them. Trump makes no political sense and Hillary's actions can ruin our country.


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Its in human nature to screw up at one point or another. She has admitted to it being a mistake in the debate. Fun fact: The Bush administration has over 22 Million emails they still refuse to release, and they used a private email server for it.
> 
> Also, how does that tick you off more than anything when Trump literally wants to ban muslims from the country? Because if you don't know why it ticks you off, you need to ask yourself: Why are you still fine with Trump over Hillary?



Didn't know about the bush emails. I knew absolutely nothing about what was happening in our country around that time.

I don't agree with trump banning all muslims or most immigrants in general from the US, but from what I heard there were a lot of attacks on people in Europe I think? And maybe some other places, and a lot of that was immigrants. I'm not stereotyping, but if maybe our leaders, government, or whoever it is that lets these people in would do something more about maintaining dangerous immigrants, I'd be a little more willing to accept someone who wasn't practically a Nazi. I'm not so xenophobic or afraid that I'm going to get killed everytime I leave the house or enter a heavily populated area, but that doesn't mean the threat isn't real.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Honestly, there are things I wish I could take from all the candidates, and combine into some super president. To a certain degree, but that could never happen.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Also why are all of those anti -people just going over her e-mails? I bet there are more stuff to Trump that people let pass for some reason, and yeah as above mentioned Bush and whoever more having flaws as well. Yeah it's her private e-mail(s), so what. There are worse stuff you can do to a country.


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Also why are all of those anti -people just going over her e-mails? I bet there are more stuff to Trump that people let pass for some reason, and yeah as above mentioned Bush and whoever more having flaws as well. Yeah it's her private e-mail(s), so what. There are worse stuff you can do to a country.



If Trump or anyone else did the same thing with such important emails, private or not, I'm sure people would be upset. For me it's not a Hillary thing, it's about these people who have so much power or freedom over us, possibly screwing us over :/ Although, while it's childish and ignorant of me, one of the reasons I'm nearly independent (and avoid politics usually) is because of all these scary things happening in our country. Not everybody has my attitude though, so hopefully no one will mind if I stay here in la-la land till I die >>


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh god when are the elections? I pray for you people of America, I pray for you...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 3, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> Oh god when are the elections? I pray for you people of America, I pray for you...



November 8.

- - - Post Merge - - -



entropy said:


> i mean, honest about capitalizing off 800+ million in taxes and then going "ya that's business"?  *(1, 2)*
> honest about being a misogynist and about believing that women who have abortions "should have consequences"? *(1, 2, 3) *
> and about how he believes that global warming is a chinese hoax? *( x ) *
> honest about being against marriage equality *( x )?*
> ...



The one about John McCain is why his granddaughter is voting for Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> If Trump or anyone else did the same thing with such important emails, private or not, I'm sure people would be upset.



Well he has done and said lots of **** that is way worse than this to be honest. I mean she did apologize for it and yet people still don't believe in her but let Trump gets away with everything.. because he's a man, people are desperate or they want entertainment? I don't know which but still tragic.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Also why are all of those anti -people just going over her e-mails? I bet there are more stuff to Trump that people let pass for some reason, and yeah as above mentioned Bush and whoever more having flaws as well. Yeah it's her private e-mail(s), so what. There are worse stuff you can do to a country.



those arent her private emails. those are official government emails, which are public property.


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Well he has done and said lots of **** that is way worse than this to be honest. I mean she did apologize for it and yet people still don't believe in her but let Trump gets away with everything.. because he's a man, people are desperate or they want entertainment? I don't know which but still tragic.



I'm certainly not one of those type of people. I don't get any pleasure whatsoever out of politics, no entertainment. This is out country's future after all. It's scary. I'm actually not sure of what Trump has gotten away with besides running his big fat mouth, but I find this whole election to be tragic in all honesty :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

*our


----------



## N e s s (Oct 3, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I'm certainly not one of those type of people. I don't get any pleasure whatsoever out of politics, no entertainment. This is out country's future after all. It's scary. I'm actually not sure of what Trump has gotten away with besides running his big fat mouth, but I find this whole election to be tragic in all honesty :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *our



Here's something he got away with: he hasn't been paying his taxes

He also did illegal business in cuba


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Here's something he got away with: he hasn't been paying his taxes
> 
> He also did illegal business in cuba



That's so messed up I laughed. The thing about the taxes. And do you have any good articles on the Cuba business? I'd gladly read it. I can always google some, but I prefer recommendations.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> those arent her private emails. those are official government emails, which are public property.



Well still I just love how they go on her for that anyways and nothing else. Oh well 'murica in nutshell I suppose.

@Bone Baby

Yeah it is. Also if people dislike both so much they could have gone for someone 3rd if they actually worked together. See how close Bernie got? Yeah.


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Well still I just love how they go on her for that anyways and nothing else. Oh well 'murica in nutshell I suppose.
> 
> @Bone Baby
> 
> Yeah it is. Also if people dislike both so much they could have gone for someone 3rd if they actually worked together. See how close Bernie got? Yeah.


Bernie definitely wasn't too bad, and really appealed to college students... I kinda feel bad for him actually.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 3, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> That's so messed up I laughed. The thing about the taxes. And do you have any good articles on the Cuba business? I'd gladly read it. I can always google some, but I prefer recommendations.



here ya go


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

N e s s said:


> here ya go



Thank you kindly~

I'm gonna sit down with a chai latte, and read this.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm just going to post one more time because in need 1 more bell ~


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Bernie definitely wasn't too bad, and really appealed to college students... I kinda feel bad for him actually.



Yeah, now I can't vote because I'm not an US citizen but tbh in this case I wish international people could have voted for him or something or at least that it would have been easier to help people actually getting him to be pres in the end.


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

N e s s said:


> I'm just going to post one more time because in need 1 more bell ~



So, I didn't get through all of it yet, but was this all just recently brought to light? Or was this article in particular just relatively new. Either way, that's a bit ridiculous of Trump. He really contradicts himself when it comes to the Cubans, and most non-white races it seems. After coming out as a huge racist in the beginning, and then trying to act as though he isn't by doing "friendly" and "average joe" kinds of things publicly. He's practically at war with himself it seems lol


----------



## N e s s (Oct 3, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> So, I didn't get through all of it yet, but was this all just recently brought to light? Or was this article in particular just relatively new. Either way, that's a bit ridiculous of Trump. He really contradicts himself when it comes to the Cubans, and most non-white races it seems. After coming out as a huge racist in the beginning, and then trying to act as though he isn't by doing "friendly" and "average joe" kinds of things publicly. He's practically at war with himself it seems lol



Earlier this weekend Rachel Maddow brought it up on her show, and its been spreading around.


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Earlier this weekend Rachel Maddow brought it up on her show, and its been spreading around.



Thanks. It's a little late to get involved in the election really, but I might have to start snooping around on the web and channel guide haha


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Also why are all of those anti -people just going over her e-mails? I bet there are more stuff to Trump that people let pass for some reason, and yeah as above mentioned Bush and whoever more having flaws as well. Yeah it's her private e-mail(s), so what. There are worse stuff you can do to a country.



For some reason, people on the right love to focus on abstract issues which have almost no effect on their lives like Clinton's emails, illegal immigration, same-sex marriage, abortion, and Obama's birthplace and religion. They completely ignore concrete issues which actually affect them like the minimum wage, education funding, infrastructure maintenance, and health care.


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> For some reason, people on the right love to focus on abstract issues which have almost no effect on their lives like Clinton's emails, illegal immigration, same-sex marriage, abortion, and Obama's birthplace and religion. They completely ignore concrete issues which actually affect them like the minimum wage, education funding, infrastructure maintenance, and health care.



This is true. The Hillary Email thing was definitely big for me, but none of the other stuff was... I only cared about the emails though, because it was some huge scandal, rumor, etc.. Surrounding someone who could very likely be the president of the country I live in one day. While Illegal Immigration is also a big issue for me, it's something the US has been dealing with for ages, so that already minimizes the issue imo. However, same sex marriage, abortion, and Obama's birth/religion really have no place as topics or issues in our current election and presidential affairs. None of that affects the country as a whole, or even most states. I strongly agree that a lot of the US population's focus is all wrong.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 3, 2016)

Yeah, I reckon he'll win, if only due to the fact that he's pretty much a meme at this stage.

I disagree with both Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton though, but they seem to be the only two options at the moment for some reason.

Then again, I'm not even in the US.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 3, 2016)

i do


----------



## Romaki (Oct 3, 2016)

Let's hope not, the US doesn't deserve that.

But honestly? I don't think he has as good of a chance as everybody fears. I think he'll make crucial mistakes at the finish line while Hillary learns what really counts. I think the latest debate demonstrated that.

Let's see what happens. The only thing certain is that this election will go down in history, either way.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 8, 2016)

Hopefully that new tape will be the nail in the coffin for Trump. Anyone who still stands by him truly is in the basket of deplorables.


----------



## tumut (Oct 8, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I disagree with both Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton though, but they seem to be the only two options at the moment for some reason.


We only get two real options cause we have a ****ty two party system.

Anyways I hate Hillary so much, that reptilian ***** isn't even a real liberal but she'll probably end up winning given the current polls.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Hopefully that new tape will be the nail in the coffin for Trump. Anyone who still stands by him truly is in the basket of deplorables.



I was actually hoping that he drops out. He said that he will never drop out, but there is no choice. He must drop out.

It is clear that George Bush was a better person than Trump is. I would rather have him run for office for a third term than have Clinton or Trump.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Hopefully that new tape will be the nail in the coffin for Trump. Anyone who still stands by him truly is in the basket of deplorables.



I still can't believe that, after that tape came out, people still support him.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 9, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> I still can't believe that, after that tape came out, people still support him.



I KNOWW! I've seen a few of my family members who are Trump supporters try to defend his actions by trying to compare it to 50 Shades of Grey.

The huge difference here, is that Donald Trump is a real person, running for the highest position in our government. If he wins the election, he's going to be the figurehead of our country, a role model to boys and girls, just as how Obama is. Do we really want our children to grow up and think that his actions and comments are acceptable? We as a collective, keep making excuses for this deplorable piece of trash, we either thought his actions were funny and didn't think that he was going to get far (Republican Primaries), and when he actually became the candidate people started to ignore the bad he's said/done because they solely don't like Hillary (even after she was cleared of Bengazi and her email scandal). Trump is a monster through and through in my eyes, and he wont be able to change my opinion of him.

I believe that this might be the final nail in the coffin for him. He's done. And he's going to be dragged so far into the ground at the Town Hall Meeting/Debate tomorrow night, because this is a hot topic, he's going to be grilled by the audience I already know. I can almost see this being another debate victory for Hillary


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 9, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> I still can't believe that, after that tape came out, people still support him.



Trump supporters are too deep in **** to turn back now. At this point they will defend anything he does.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 9, 2016)

Here's Mike Pence's Tweet:


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 9, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> Here's Mike Pence's Tweet:
> View attachment 185450



There was a time when I wondered when he would say or do something that would make the GOP turn from him and realize what a massive mistake they made. Bashing Muslims, the LGBT community, African Americans, etcetera, didn't do it. But a decade old audio file basically admitting to sexually assaulting women seems to have finally done the trick.

Well...better late than never, I guess?


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 9, 2016)

After that tape got released, I don't think I've ever despised a presidential candidate so much before in my life. It may be from awhile ago, but something like this is inexusable.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2016)

You know, I would not defend Trump anymore. I never even liked him. However, I do believe why the media kept looking back at Trump's history of being a bad man.

Trump planned on passing anti-libel laws so they can't make him look like an idiot when he becomes president. He also wanted to deport all the illegal immigrants and ban Muslims from entering the US. The news and media fears that Trump will do this. They fear Trump more than anybody fearing anything. So they continue looking back into his history to show how bad of a man he is, so people can't vote Trump.

Now if you want to know why he still has supporters. Other than the true supporters, people are still supporting him because they felt that Obama did a horrible job on our country (and they're right, he did a bad job), and they don't want Hillary to win the election. I honestly feel that Hillary would do more damage to the US than Trump, but we'll be way worse off if Obama got a third term. IMO, Bush deserves a third term more than these two deserve a single term.

Because of all these releases of his history of racism, misogyny, and other horrible stuff, it's time for him to drop. He is too stubborn to leave, but he needs to go. Hopefully, both Clinton and Trump gets arrested so we'll be left with Pence and Kaine.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 9, 2016)

The Presidential Debate is about to start. Obviously Trump's tapes are going to be brought up, but what else will you hope will be mentioned. What questions do you hope the audience and the moderators ask? Who do you think will come out on top of the debate?


----------



## N e s s (Oct 9, 2016)

As saddened as I am to say this, I feel like Donald is beating Hillary in the debate right now.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 9, 2016)

N e s s said:


> As saddened as I am to say this, I feel like Donald is beating Hillary in the debate right now.



I'm inclined to believe it was more of a tie at this point.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2016)

So how did the debate go? Care to summarize it?


----------



## mintellect (Oct 9, 2016)

Perhaps I'm having a little too much faith in humanity, but I don't think he will.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 9, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> So how did the debate go? Care to summarize it?



Trump's tape from 2005 was brought up at first and he started to excuse it then deflect it by saying things along the lines of "I'm the guy thats going to help beat ISIS" Pretty much said anything to get off the topic. But both moderators called him out on it.

The moderators brought up Hillary's emails, Trump went on the attack, Hillary the defense. Then Trump accused the moderators RIGHT after they got done talking about her emails of "Why didn't you guys bring up her emails, you bring up this from 11 years ago, but not her emails. This feels like it's 3 vs 1."


Then suprisingly the rest of the debate was somewhat civilized (only to a certain degree) afterwards though. Although Trump did interrupt a lot as usual, and both candidates went over time a lot


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 9, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Hopefully that new tape will be the nail in the coffin for Trump. Anyone who still stands by him truly is in the basket of deplorables.


I'm still supporting trump because I still think Hillary is a lot worse than Trump. And I'm not a deplorable BTW.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 9, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> I'm still supporting trump because I still think Hillary is a lot worse than Trump. And I'm not a deplorable BTW.



Do you support his comments though? A lot of his supporters keep dismissing his comments, no matter how atrocious what his words or actions are.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 9, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Do you support his comments though? A lot of his supporters keep dismissing his comments, no matter how atrocious what his words or actions are.


I don't support his comments he said. Most of the stuff I disagree with. It is too late for him to drop out.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 9, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> I don't support his comments he said. Most of the stuff I disagree with. It is too late for him to drop out.



I think he can, but it would be a hassle not only for the RNC but also since election day is right around the corner. I could be wrong though, considering it's never happened before.


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)

Switching my answer from yes to no.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 10, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I think he can, but it would be a hassle not only for the RNC but also since election day is right around the corner. I could be wrong though, considering it's never happened before.



I'm not too happy about supporting Trump. I don't want him to drop out.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 10, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I think he can, but it would be a hassle not only for the RNC but also since election day is right around the corner. I could be wrong though, considering it's never happened before.



They can't. Ballots are already being printed and early voting has already started in some states, so they can't just do some bait-and-switch thing and make votes for Trump count for some other Republican since that's literally undemocratic. The only reason for the party to pressure Trump to drop out is if they just want to concede the presidency to Clinton and focus on keeping the House and Senate without the distraction of Trump.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> So how did the debate go? Care to summarize it?



It was mostly boring tbh. Neither candidate said anything new or interesting. Basically all the debate did was reinforce people's opinions about the two candidates.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 10, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> I'm not too happy about supporting Trump. I don't want him to drop out.



I have the save sentiment towards Clinton. I'm not too happy about supporting her, but I have to settle for her since Bernie didn't get it and Johnson is an idiot this year

Well from what I understand, if he does drop out or is forced out (The RNC is still talking about that), then it would likely go to Pence. However, he's not much better



Red Cat said:


> They can't. Ballots are already being printed and early voting has already started in some states, so they can't just do some bait-and-switch thing and make votes for Trump count for some other Republican since that's literally undemocratic. The only reason for the party to pressure Trump to drop out is if they just want to concede the presidency to Clinton and focus on keeping the House and Senate without the distraction of Trump.


I've read otherwise though? That they could, but it would be just too much of a hassle to do so, just exactly for the reason that you've mentioned. The ballots and the early voting


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 10, 2016)

I only watched a bit of the debate. I honestly can't even predict what will happen on November 8.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 10, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> I only watched a bit of the debate. I honestly can't even predict what will happen on November 8.



Well if the polls are anything to go by, then Hillary Clinton will be the next president. However, polls can be inaccurate and can change.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 10, 2016)

both of them are terrible, i'll be praying for america xoxo


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 10, 2016)

I read an interesting article on what may happen if Hillary loses the election (while Republicans keep the house and the senate)

http://www.usnews.com/opinion/artic...emocratic-party-if-clinton-loses-the-election

I'm not sure if this is true, but it could mean we would go back to the 1980's when the Republicans dominated the governments. I would love to see Obamacare get repealed and see political correctness get reversed.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 10, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I read an interesting article on what may happen if Hillary loses the election (while Republicans keep the house and the senate)
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/opinion/artic...emocratic-party-if-clinton-loses-the-election
> 
> I'm not sure if this is true, but it could mean we would go back to the 1980's when the Republicans dominated the governments. I would love to see Obamacare get repealed and see political correctness get reversed.



What do you consider as "Political Correctness"? As a lot of the "political correctness" could be deemed as acting as a decent human being and be more considerate and sensitive to others instead of being ruthless. 

And as for Obamacare, I know it has it's issues (which need it's working out), but to repeal it in my eyes would be a bigger issue altogether. It benifits so many (such as my self, couldn't afford insurance without being on my parent's insurance because of the 26 year old clause.)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 10, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> What do you consider as "Political Correctness"? As a lot of the "political correctness" could be deemed as acting as a decent human being and be more considerate and sensitive to others instead of being ruthless.
> 
> And as for Obamacare, I know it has it's issues (which need it's working out), but to repeal it in my eyes would be a bigger issue altogether. It benifits so many (such as my self, couldn't afford insurance without being on my parent's insurance because of the 26 year old clause.)



I wouldn't talk more about the second part because many people oppose repealing it just as much as many people still supported repealing it. But what I meant for the first part is what social justice warriors were fighting for (which is silencing people as labeling everyday speech 'offensive'). Back in the 90's, only the conservatives opposed political correctness. But now, it went too deep to where it's scorned by even the moderate left and mid-left.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 10, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I read an interesting article on what may happen if Hillary loses the election (while Republicans keep the house and the senate)
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/opinion/artic...emocratic-party-if-clinton-loses-the-election
> 
> I'm not sure if this is true, but it could mean we would go back to the 1980's when the Republicans dominated the governments. I would love to see Obamacare get repealed and see political correctness get reversed.



It's kind of funny that the article got posted hours before the Trump video which has sent the GOP in disarray over Trump. It's true that Democrats have been getting destroyed at the state and local level, but things can turn around quickly. The Republican party was a mess after the 2008 election but recovered in the 2010 and 2014 midterms. Whoever wins the presidency will probably face a major backlash in 2018 because that's the way midterms usually work and both Clinton and Trump are historically unpopular candidates. The deep Republican "bench" got defeated by an amateur in the primaries this year, so that doesn't necessarily mean a whole lot.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 10, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not sure if this is true, but it could mean we would go back to the 1980's when the Republicans dominated the governments. *I would love to see Obamacare get repealed* and see political correctness get reversed.



Um??? Obamacare is the reason I get my insulin???


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 10, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I wouldn't talk more about the second part because many people oppose repealing it just as much as many people still supported repealing it. But what I meant for the first part is what social justice warriors were fighting for (which is silencing people as labeling everyday speech 'offensive'). Back in the 90's, only the conservatives opposed political correctness. But now, it went too deep to where it's scorned by even the moderate left and mid-left.


I don't really see that as a huge issue as it's being made to be? Yes, there are people that are wanting to censor "everyday speech" as offensive, but I think the anti-PC rhetoric is thrown widely out of proportion, and two we are socially different than we were in the 90s or even in the early 00s we're different. Some things aren't appropriate anymore, something that might've been okay in the 50s wouldn't necessarily be okay in the 80s or 90s. I don't believe in censoring everyday speech, however I do think that some things are inappropriate to say or do in today's culture


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 10, 2016)

I used to think so, but now I'm not so sure. I really can't stand the guy, but Hillary scares me. She is satans spawn. Both of them make me sick.


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm not a Trump supporter, but out of two piles of dung, he's the one I'm choosing.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 10, 2016)

after the tapes came out many conservatives turned on him
meanwhile trump is using the rape victim clinton fought against as a tool 

lets be honest, both of them dont give a **** about rape victims. they dont care about me. they dont care. its all about what gets them in power. but i dont know whats worse, someone who defended a rapist and laughed about it, or an actual rapist himself. (trump is being accused of rape by multiple people, including a 13 yr old girl)


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 10, 2016)

kallie said:


> after the tapes came out many conservatives turned on him
> meanwhile trump is using the rape victim clinton fought against as a tool
> 
> lets be honest, both of them dont give a **** about rape victims. they dont care about me. they dont care. its all about what gets them in power. but i dont know whats worse, someone who defended a rapist and laughed about it, or an actual rapist himself. (trump is being accused of rape by multiple people, including a 13 yr old girl)



As well as a woman staying married to a rapist (cough Bill Clinton). We have some grade A people in the government, yay America!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2016)

i guess the good thing about hillary winning is that white house policy towards russia will take a more hardline direction. she'll remember kremlin attempts to sabotage her campaign.


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 10, 2016)

Well after what Hillary hid from everyone yea.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 10, 2016)

kallie said:


> after the tapes came out many conservatives turned on him
> meanwhile trump is using the rape victim clinton fought against as a tool
> 
> lets be honest, both of them dont give a **** about rape victims. they dont care about me. they dont care. its all about what gets them in power. but i dont know whats worse, someone who defended a rapist and laughed about it, or an actual rapist himself. (trump is being accused of rape by multiple people, including a 13 yr old girl)



Actually I digress, I'm pretty certain that Hillary does care because of the SCHIP program (and how it/obamacare gets me insulin)


----------



## kayleee (Oct 10, 2016)

At this point I'm only voting Hilary so Trump doesn't win lol


----------



## radical6 (Oct 10, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Actually I digress, I'm pretty certain that Hillary does care because of the SCHIP program (and how it/obamacare gets me insulin)



Are you going to keep bringing this up? No one cares about your insulin. I'm talking about rape victims.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hillary doesn't care about me, I'm just a pawn for her to use to get the feminist millennial vote. She never cared about rape victims like me. She's married to a rapist anyway, I don't care about either of them. She loves a rapist, Trump is a rapist. Both are scum and only care about themselves, neither of them care about rape victims at all.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 18, 2016)

Looking at the polls not anymore. I don't think Trump can recover.


----------



## Tiny Kitten (Oct 18, 2016)

I hate both candidates, and tend not to get into politics, but I'm voting for the first time just so I can vote for anyone NOT trump. I don't what he's appeal is to people, as a person he's just awful.


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 18, 2016)

Unfortunately, I think he's gonna win. I personally think that both Trump and Hillary are some of the worst candidates ever. They both suck. But Hillary is def better than Trump. Trump's an ***hole, tbh. If I could I wouldn't vote for either but If I vote for Hillary then Trump is only slightly less likely to be the President. Except I can't vote, because I'm still a kid.


----------



## Soda Fox (Oct 18, 2016)

Tiny Kitten said:


> I hate both candidates, and tend not to get into politics, but I'm voting for the first time just so I can vote for anyone NOT trump. I don't what he's appeal is to people, as a person he's just awful.



Hillary's not great either personality wise, and when you think about how she dodged what anyone else would have called jail time, it definitely seems like she or the people she surrounds herself with think they're better than everyone else.  Personally I think everyone should be held to the same standard, and if Hillary can get away with leaking confidential emails among other things, then the average Joe should be able to, too.  Or, ideally, neither party should be able to get away with that kind of stuff.

That's my stance anyway.  Regarding the policies, they both have things I agree and disagree on.  But my heart has to go with that the corruption needs to stop.  I'd rather vote in my neighbor's dog and have actually 4 years of no action while we find some better candidates, but Trump and Hillary are what we've got.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 19, 2016)

lol...my mom came to the U.S. when she was 8, but she doesn't have a green card..now she's afraid if Trump wins she will have to leave..I told her it doesn't work like that..but I really hope he doesn't win...his whole "grab them by the p**** comment didn't do him any favors though..


----------



## Caius (Oct 19, 2016)

The worst part of this is I have to honestly answer "yes" on the poll regardless of how much I _dislike him._ The odds really don't look good either way, but I do believe he has a real ability to win. It's kind of terrifying. It's gotten so hateful talking about politics lately when it comes to Trump supporters and the way they voice their backing that I just stay quiet. 

That being said I'm voting independent for sure. I can at least sleep better at night knowing I voted for someone I can actually get behind.


----------



## Soda Fox (Oct 19, 2016)

Caius said:


> The worst part of this is I have to honestly answer "yes" on the poll regardless of how much I _dislike him._ The odds really don't look good either way, but I do believe he has a real ability to win. It's kind of terrifying. It's gotten so hateful talking about politics lately when it comes to Trump supporters and the way they voice their backing that I just stay quiet.



I feel the same way while reading what Hillary supporters have to say a lot of the time.  Honestly, for me it's that I hate both candidates, so I'm voting to keep the one I dislike the most out, even if I don't back him.  But, if a Hillary supporter is doing the same vs Trump, I can't really blame them.  

While I might disagree on who I believe is the greater evil, I'm just so sick of all of this that I hardly even want to bother arguing.  I'll voice why I think Trump is the lesser evil, but beyond that I won't push the issue.

Honestly if I thought we could get all the previous Bernie supporters together and still cinch a win, that would be lovely.  But I don't think that's going to work.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 19, 2016)

> An Irish bookmaker is so convinced that Hillary Clinton will be the next president of the United States that it has already paid out more than $1 million to customers who placed bets on the Democratic candidate winning on Nov. 8.



The quote above is from USA Today. Everything points towards Hillary winning right now. I can't see Trump turning this around.


----------



## Licorice (Oct 19, 2016)

I don't think he has a chance anymore. There's no way he is going to recover after that footage was dug up.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm hoping that McMullin campaigns good enough over in Utah so that he wins the electoral college votes over there. I'm pretty sure if he wins Utah, Hillary and Trump will end up tying. After they tie, all THREE of them will be sent to congress and the president will be picked there. I believe that the last congress voter has not been chosen yet so it's 4 Rebulican and 4 Democrat votes. That will either end in 
A)split 2 and 2 McMullin/Trump vote and 4 for Hillary 
or 
B) majority McMullin because he probably is most qualified.

Otherwise Hillary will win traditionally


Edit: basically if u live in Utah, look into and vote for McMullin


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 19, 2016)

Jacob said:


> I'm hoping that Rasmussen campaigns good enough over in Utah so that he wins the elctoral college votes over there. I'm pretty sure if he wins Utah, Hillary and Trump will end up tying. After they tie, all THREE of them will be sent to congress and the president will be picked there. I believe that the last congress voter has not been chosen yet so it's 4 Rebulican and 4 Democrat votes. That will either end in
> A)split 2 and 2 Rasmussen/Trump vote and 4 for Hillary
> or
> B) majority Rasmussen because he probably is most qualified.
> ...


Do you mean Evan McMullin?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 19, 2016)

Jacob said:


> I'm hoping that Rasmussen campaigns good enough over in Utah so that he wins the elctoral college votes over there. I'm pretty sure if he wins Utah, Hillary and Trump will end up tying. After they tie, all THREE of them will be sent to congress and the president will be picked there. I believe that the last congress voter has not been chosen yet so it's 4 Rebulican and 4 Democrat votes. That will either end in
> A)split 2 and 2 Rasmussen/Trump vote and 4 for Hillary
> or
> B) majority Rasmussen because he probably is most qualified.
> ...



Who is Rasmussen?


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 19, 2016)

Jacob said:


> I'm hoping that Rasmussen campaigns good enough over in Utah so that he wins the elctoral college votes over there. I'm pretty sure if he wins Utah, Hillary and Trump will end up tying. After they tie, all THREE of them will be sent to congress and the president will be picked there. I believe that the last congress voter has not been chosen yet so it's 4 Rebulican and 4 Democrat votes. That will either end in
> A)split 2 and 2 Rasmussen/Trump vote and 4 for Hillary
> or
> B) majority Rasmussen because he probably is most qualified.
> ...



Yeah, let's just completely ignore democracy because people in Utah like some Mormon guy.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 19, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Do you mean Evan McMullin?



wtf where did I get Rasmussen?? Yes I mean Evan McMullin, thanks Kirby!


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 19, 2016)

Jacob said:


> wtf where did I get Rasmussen?? Yes I mean Evan McMullin, thanks Kirby!



Rasmussen is a polling firm. I guess you like Evan McMullin so much that you don't even know his name.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 19, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Rasmussen is a polling firm. I guess you like Evan McMullin so much that you don't even know his name.



CHILL SHAWTY XD

I literally couldn't care less about who becomes president cuz I am 16 and I can't vote. I've never once heard of Evan McMullin before some kids were talking about him in school. What I am trying to say is that there is a possibility that he will be going into supreme court alongside Hillary and Trump. McMullin is a Republic as far as I am aware so that means that he has basically all the support of anti-Trump republicans, which is a lot of people.

The question of this thread is "Do you believe Donald Trump will win the presidency?" and I was only saying it is possible that McMullin could take Trump's republican position, had it come down to the supreme court.

so I:

1. do not:


> like Evan McMullin so much



2. do not know why you are hopping on my ***


----------



## piichinu (Oct 19, 2016)

Mormons are really good at business


----------



## cloverette (Oct 19, 2016)

anyone who says they arent voting because they dont like clinton or trump should at least vote for johnson, since its essentially not voting anyway but you made an effort


----------



## Amherst (Oct 19, 2016)

It just can't happen.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2016)

The best election to occur in my lifetime is 2004. But I was only a kid during that time.

If this year is your first year voting, I am terribly sorry that we have a disaster in this election (where both the Democrats and Republicans have horrible choices for candidates).

If the election was Hillary vs Cruz, who do you think is more likely to win? And who would you more likely vote?


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 19, 2016)

I think they should have drug tested the candidates before the debate like Trump wanted. He was definitely on something.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 19, 2016)

Both complete morons. Disqualify Hilary for the emails and give Bernie a second chance. He's the only one who actually cares at all about the people.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 19, 2016)

Couldn't watch the final debate tonight  because of work. Can anyone fill me in on what happened?


----------



## Bowie (Oct 19, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Couldn't watch the final debate tonight  because of work. Can anyone fill me in on what happened?



Donald was like "gonna build a wall" and Hilary was just like "but you did this thing that was very bad of you" and they shouted other each other at least three times.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 19, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Donald was like "gonna build a wall" and Hilary was just like "but you did this thing that was very bad of you" and they shouted other each other at least three times.



Sounds about right


----------



## tumut (Oct 21, 2016)

cloverette said:


> anyone who says they arent voting because they dont like clinton or trump should at least vote for johnson, since its essentially not voting anyway but you made an effort


Libertarians are gross

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> The best election to occur in my lifetime is 2004. But I was only a kid during that time.
> 
> If this year is your first year voting, I am terribly sorry that we have a disaster in this election (where both the Democrats and Republicans have horrible choices for candidates).
> 
> If the election was Hillary vs Cruz, who do you think is more likely to win? And who would you more likely vote?


Cruz is worse than Trump lol he's just not as overt about it. I think it would be closer and Hillary wouldn't be leading by as far of a margin but I still think she could win.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2016)

Dixx said:


> Libertarians are gross
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Now I see why Cruz is less hated and why liberals are not as mean towards Cruz supporters. Somehow, liberals find him to be an even bigger threat because even if he's not as extreme as Trump on foreign issues, he is less friendly towards women's rights (even if he is more respectful to women than Trump is), LGBT rights, and the poor. Trump is at least a liberal in most issues, but Cruz is too conservative. He was one the guys that Republicans (even Texas Republicans) hates a lot.

I actually was a Cruz supporter in the primaries. I even supported him because he is very conservative. I felt America needed a strong conservative after the damage Obama did. But he lost the primaries and destroyed his political career. Even I am nicer towards the LGBT rights than any of the Republicans that ran for president in 2016 and oppose the idea of white supremacy, I am more right-winged than Cruz is, which is why I sometimes call myself McCarthy 2.0. And yet, I was able to make friends with a couple of internet liberals no matter what state on the political spectrum I am.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 21, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Well, I live in one of the most red states (Mississippi), and there people everywhere here talking about how they believe Barack Obama has done a terrible job as president and that now it's time to get Trump into office.



This sounds like my household on a daily basis lol xD

I feel a bit uncomfortable thinking about him being president, mostly because I am afraid that he will not live up to our expectations. But he deserves the title way more than Hillary Clinton does. I actually can't wait until he throws her in jail, where she belongs.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 21, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This sounds like my household on a daily basis lol xD
> 
> I feel a bit uncomfortable thinking about him being president, mostly because I am afraid that he will not live up to our expectations. But he deserves the title way more than Hillary Clinton does. I actually can't wait until he throws her in jail, where she belongs.



Presidents don't just throw people in jail unless it's a third world country with an authoritarian dictator. I don't think you have to worry about him living up to expectations; he's done a fantastic job lowering people's expectations for him if he somehow becomes president.


----------



## Caius (Oct 22, 2016)

Guy at work made an interesting statement about supporting Cruz. He told a story about how Cruz visited somewhere around here, made a bunch of promises-- good and bad of course. Then he followed through on every single one of them. He said he supports Cruz because regardless of if the promises he makes are great or terrible, he will follow through. "You know exactly how f'd you are from the get-go." Can't say I disagree with the line of thought.


----------



## KingKyle (Oct 22, 2016)

God forbid Hitler-ly Clinton wins


----------



## creamyy (Oct 22, 2016)

tbh wtf is America even up to ?


----------



## earthquake (Oct 22, 2016)

he wont win. most republican officials have denounced him, people who originally hated hillary are saying theyd rather she win than trump, etc.

also have you all forgotten that the winner of the election wins the most ELECTORAL votes? not popular votes... as long as the states electoral college votes clinton, it doesnt matter what sort of uneducated racist white trailer park trash vote for trump... and national polls have been showing that hillary will win.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 22, 2016)

earthquake said:


> he wont win. most republican officials have denounced him, people who originally hated hillary are saying theyd rather she win than trump, etc.
> 
> also have you all forgotten that the winner of the election wins the most ELECTORAL votes? not popular votes... as long as the states electoral college votes clinton, it doesnt matter what sort of uneducated racist white trailer park trash vote for trump... and national polls have been showing that hillary will win.



The only states that Trump really has at the moment are the Southern states, but some of them are getting more split (and they might turn blue before election day, but time will tell), and his biggest electoral count state atm is Texas(which has 38 evs). Hillary has the Northern states and most of the West Coast and those carry more of the electoral votes with the highest being California I believe (that state alone has 55 electoral votes). 

Unless some bombshell announcement comes through along the lines of "She caused 9/11 alone" then she will win the presidency. I can almost guarantee it.

EDIT: I misspoke, Trump actually has most of the states according fivethirtyeight.com (which is what I use to follow the election), however Clinton has more of the important states that hold more electoral votes, most by a wide margin that would be impossible for her to loose. So even if she looses most of the states, she will win the election because she carries big states. However Trump's biggest state that has the most EVs is still Texas. Clinton still holds all the other big states, which as I reiterate, will carry her to victory


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 22, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> The only states that Trump really has at the moment are the Southern states, but some of them are getting more split (and they might turn blue before election day, but time will tell), and his biggest electoral count state atm is Texas(which has 38 evs). Hillary has the Northern states and most of the West Coast and those carry more of the electoral votes with the highest being California I believe (that state alone has 55 electoral votes).
> 
> Unless some bombshell announcement comes through along the lines of "She caused 9/11 alone" then she will win the presidency. I can almost guarantee it.
> 
> EDIT: I misspoke, Trump actually has most of the states according fivethirtyeight.com (which is what I use to follow the election), however Clinton has more of the important states that hold more electoral votes, most by a wide margin that would be impossible for her to loose. So even if she looses most of the states, she will win the election because she carries big states. However Trump's biggest state that has the most EVs is still Texas. Clinton still holds all the other big states, which as I reiterate, will carry her to victory


The winner takes it all system really doesn't work TBH. The map is dem sided the electoral   College. One of the reasons why I change my answer to no that Trump will win.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 22, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> The winner takes it all system really doesn't work TBH. The map is dem sided the electoral   College. One of the reasons why I change my answer to no that Trump will win.



The Electoral College helped Bush win the election in 2000 even though Gore won the popular vote. The only reason why Democrats have an advantage now with the "blue wall" is because Republicans have done everything they can to alienate minority voters in the Northeast and West coast. I would like to see the Electoral College go away though because we don't really need it now that we can tabulate votes without carrying postcards on horseback like when the EC was created. Gerrymandering needs to go away too, but I doubt any changes will be made because politicians aren't going to abolish the system that keeps them in power.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 22, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> The Electoral College helped Bush win the election in 2000 even though Gore won the popular vote. The only reason why Democrats have an advantage now with the "blue wall" is because Republicans have done everything they can to alienate minority voters in the Northeast and West coast. I would like to see the Electoral College go away though because we don't really need it now that we can tabulate votes without carrying postcards on horseback like when the EC was created. Gerrymandering needs to go away too, but I doubt any changes will be made because politicians aren't going to abolish the system that keeps them in power.


Trump could win the popular vote. And Hillary wins the Electoral College.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> The Electoral College helped Bush win the election in 2000 even though Gore won the popular vote. The only reason why Democrats have an advantage now with the "blue wall" is because Republicans have done everything they can to alienate minority voters in the Northeast and West coast. I would like to see the Electoral College go away though because we don't really need it now that we can tabulate votes without carrying postcards on horseback like when the EC was created. Gerrymandering needs to go away too, but I doubt any changes will be made because politicians aren't going to abolish the system that keeps them in power.



Have you forgotten about the Supreme Court case in 2000? If vote recounts were allowed, Gore would've won the election because Florida was doing the vote recounts. But due to the ruling, no state could recount their votes anymore, which is why Bush won, and why we were involved in Iraq for a long time.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 22, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Have you forgotten about the Supreme Court case in 2000? If vote recounts were allowed, Gore would've won the election because Florida was doing the vote recounts. But due to the ruling, no state could recount their votes anymore, which is why Bush won, and why we were involved in Iraq for a long time.



IKR how could anyone forget the Supreme Court case.

Arguably one of the most influential Supreme Court decisions.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2016)

oath2order said:


> IKR how could anyone forget the Supreme Court case.
> 
> Arguably one of the most influential Supreme Court decisions.



The Supreme Court can mess up too. In fact, there are two decisions, whether you're a conservative or liberal, that will always be remembered as the worst decisions ever made.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 22, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> The Supreme Court can mess up too. In fact, there are two decisions, whether you're a conservative or liberal, that will always be remembered as the worst decisions ever made.



Citizens United and what's the other?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Citizens United and what's the other?



Actually, the two supreme court cases I felt that were the worst were Dred Scott v Sandford and Plessy v Ferguson. I'm glad that we would never make ruling like these again. So no matter what conservatives say are the worst or what liberals say are the worst, these two are always the worst.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 22, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Have you forgotten about the Supreme Court case in 2000? If vote recounts were allowed, Gore would've won the election because Florida was doing the vote recounts. But due to the ruling, no state could recount their votes anymore, which is why Bush won, and why we were involved in Iraq for a long time.



I know that, but if we just went by national popular vote and not the electoral college, the Supreme Court wouldn't have gotten involved over several hundred votes in Florida when Gore received several hundred thousand more votes nationally than Bush did.


----------



## Candy83 (Oct 24, 2016)

*My Estimate*

Even thought this is "Brewster's Caf?," I don't usually look to posting anything on politics because that is not what _The Bell Tree Forums_ is about.

What I will post here, with making an exception, has to do with saying what I think may or will happen. (What I want to happen is not the point.)

With this post on Monday, October, 24, 2016, we have just 15 days from the scheduled date of the presidential election for Tuesday, November 8, 2016.

In 2012, President Barack Obama was re-elected by +4 percentage points over Mitt Romney. (It was, whole-number estimates, 51 for Obama and 47 percent for Romney.) The polls, especially an aggregation from several polls (ones which are believable and others not so much) has it that Hillary Clinton would beat Donald Trump nationally by anywhere between +6 to +10.

Since the presidency is in the Democratic column, with Obama, Donald Trump is trying to flip it Republican. In 2012, Obama was re-elected with 26 states, plus District of Columbia, and 332 electoral votes. Mitt Romney carried 24 states and 206 electoral votes. (The magic number is 270. That accounts for the 100 U.S. Senate seats, the 435 U.S. House seats, and the three electors from District of Columbia. 270 is "50 percent plus 1" of that maximum 538.) 

For this polling to indicate that Hillary Clinton is overperforming Barack Obama's re-election margin means she will likely have a larger number of electoral votes. I figure the best case scenario for a losing Donald Trump is to flip Iowa (6 electoral votes) and the 2nd Congressional District of Maine (1 electoral vote), which Democrats should be carrying and for which Donald Trump has polled well, while Hillary Clinton flips North Carolina (15 electoral votes). It could also be that Donald Trump flips no states, because Hillary Clinton wins by at least +8 in the U.S. Popular Vote, and she wins Democratic pickups from not only North Carolina (15 electoral votes) but also from Arizona (11 electoral votes), Georgia (on the cusp with its 16 electoral votes), and the 2nd Congressional District of Nebraska (1 electoral vote). In the first case, that's 340 electoral votes for electing Hillary Clinton. In the second case, with Donald Trump flipping nothing, she would win with 375 electoral votes. (So, I figure she'll win with an electoral-vote score in the range of 340 to 375.)

Here is the image of the map for her best potential. (It's not a prediction. It's not me trying to predict everything correctly. It's an estimate of the potential of what may happen for the candidate who will win.) The light shades are pickup states.



​


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 25, 2016)

Two weeks guys!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 25, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> Two weeks guys!



Two weeks and we will be free from these bad people.

Our country will be a lot better if we were a pomarchy (where everyone in control are apples instead of humans) than with either one of these guys become president. I would love to see our bills be written by apples.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 25, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Two weeks and we will be free from these bad people.
> 
> Our country will be a lot better if we were a pomarchy (where everyone in control are apples instead of humans) than with either one of these guys become president. I would love to see our bills be written by apples.



imagibe how sad it would be tho
if the president was eaten by some unknowing human who just wanted an apple ):


----------



## moonford (Oct 25, 2016)

No, I don't think the talking orange turd will win the election.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 25, 2016)

what would actually happen if trump won tho? surely he wouldnt be able to actually do what he's promised, right? i mean he would mess stuff up for sure but would he really be able to , like, build a wall or w/e...?

i hope and think that hillary clinton will win but idk i mean trump does have a lot of support..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 25, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> imagibe how sad it would be tho
> if the president was eaten by some unknowing human who just wanted an apple ):



I know it sounds depressing, but I was suggesting that because of my weird apple obsession I had since the last TBT Fair. At least it's better than Trump or Clinton. But I would rather have a third-party candidate this time.

I may be very conservative, but I would rather be remembered for my weird apple obsession than my political positions of being far-right by TBT's standards.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Actually, the two supreme court cases I felt that were the worst were Dred Scott v Sandford and Plessy v Ferguson. I'm glad that we would never make ruling like these again. So no matter what conservatives say are the worst or what liberals say are the worst, these two are always the worst.



Well we kind of have with the gutting of the Voting Rights Act but that's just my opinion.



Apple2012 said:


> I know it sounds depressing, but I was suggesting that because of my weird apple obsession I had since the last TBT Fair. At least it's better than Trump or Clinton. But I would rather have a third-party candidate this time.
> 
> I may be very conservative, but I would rather be remembered for my weird apple obsession than my political positions of being far-right by TBT's standards.



Your name, in my opinion, is synonymous with right-wingers and conservatism, at least on TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Well we kind of have with the gutting of the Voting Rights Act but that's just my opinion.



I can see, but according to many sources, Dred Scott v Sandford was considered the worst case in the Supreme Court. It was even the worst pre-Civil War event besides the secession (worse than the Kansas-Nebraska Act, worse than the Compromise of 1850, worse than all of that).



> Your name, in my opinion, is synonymous with right-wingers and conservatism, at least on TBT.



I'm guessing you're saying that because of how conservative my posts were.


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Oct 31, 2016)

I sincerely hope not! But I suppose there is a real possibility and it worries me quite a bit. I'm very glad I don't live in America as things appear to be turning to chaos over there! (I can't say my country is much better, but I'm glad that we don't have the presidential debate to deal with) Even though my country isn't associated with America, the presidential candidates is the only thing people are talking about. Hillary is not a good option for president either, but I'm sure she is better than trump. Oh well, we will just have to wait and see!


----------



## hamster (Oct 31, 2016)

i think he's going to win. i'm not pro trump, but i prefer him to win rather than hillary anyway


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 31, 2016)

Do you believe that the new Clinton email investigation will have an impact on the election?


----------



## Soda Fox (Oct 31, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Do you believe that the new Clinton email investigation will have an impact on the election?



I think it has a little, the still undecided are probably going with Trump now.  I don't think anyone who were already voting for Hillary will be swayed though.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 31, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Do you believe that the new Clinton email investigation will have an impact on the election?



It shouldn't, but enough people are morons that when they see Hillary and email in the same sentence they automatically assume she has done something illegal without even reading the story. It's amazing that there are still undecided voters at this point. A lot of undecided voters started to think that they could not vote for Trump after his comments on that video and his poor debate performances, but now they are changing their minds again because that stuff is so two weeks ago and Clinton's emails are now the flavor of the day again. So basically, these people are going to make their decision based on the last negative thing they hear about a candidate when they have had one and a half years to make their decision.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 1, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> It shouldn't, but enough people are morons that when they see Hillary and email in the same sentence they automatically assume she has done something illegal without even reading the story. It's amazing that there are still undecided voters at this point. A lot of undecided voters started to think that they could not vote for Trump after his comments on that video and his poor debate performances, but now they are changing their minds again because that stuff is so two weeks ago and Clinton's emails are now the flavor of the day again. So basically, these people are going to make their decision based on the last negative thing they hear about a candidate when they have had one and a half years to make their decision.



Still, James Comey's motives seem pretty suspicious.


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm not going to answer this because I don't want to jinx it.  Seriously.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Nov 1, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> It shouldn't, but enough people are morons that when they see Hillary and email in the same sentence they automatically assume she has done something illegal without even reading the story. It's amazing that there are still undecided voters at this point. A lot of undecided voters started to think that they could not vote for Trump after his comments on that video and his poor debate performances, but now they are changing their minds again because that stuff is so two weeks ago and Clinton's emails are now the flavor of the day again. So basically, these people are going to make their decision based on the last negative thing they hear about a candidate when they have had one and a half years to make their decision.


Because the Emails are more important. And Trump's tape is 10 years old.

And BTW Trump did good at the secont and third debates, he did bad at the first debate.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh I can't believe it's happening! I wonder what the next years will be likeee


----------



## Kirbystarship (Nov 1, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Still, James Comey's motives seem pretty suspicious.


Only reason why you think this is suspicious is because it might hurt Hillary.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Only reason why you think this is suspicious is because it might hurt Hillary.



Well, it is true there's also Trump's rapes.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 1, 2016)

They are both as bad as eachother so I can see either of them winning. I would vote for Trump (yes i said it) if I had too because Hillary seems incredibly untrust worthy and suspicious.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Nov 1, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Well, it is true there's also Trump's rapes.


You believe the women that say Trump raped them?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> You believe the women that say Trump raped them?



You know, I was actually convinced that the women who accuse Trump of rape or touching them inappropriately were making these accusations to get both the Bill of Rights and Magna Carta repealed. I think they hate the constitution.

No, I don't support Trump, but since he's running against Hillary and since I believe that Hillary wants to overthrow the constitution, then I believe that an insult towards Trump like that means less respect for the constitution. I know what the women really want, but they do realize that if he loses, Hillary wins, and the Constitution will end.


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 1, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> [...]I believe that Hillary wants to overthrow the constitution[...]



Huh?  You need to explain this.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> Huh?  You need to explain this.



This time, I'm gonna say no. I don't want to make long posts on this. Besides, didn't I already mention how I was unhappy with Obama on another thread? All I'm gonna say is that Hillary is like Obama in many ways (politically). I'm not gonna throw another thread off-topic.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 1, 2016)

This poll indicates that america is doom


----------



## kinsnuf (Nov 1, 2016)

lol what is american politics
"hillary seems untrustworthy" trump wants to *build a wall*


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> You believe the women that say Trump raped them?



I'm not saying I believe them, but it's a risk that I don't believe is worth taking. Trump is a terrible human being that has no self control.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Nov 1, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> I'm not saying I believe them, but it's a risk that I don't believe is worth taking. Trump is a terrible human being that has no self control.


It is a risk to send Bill back to the White House too. So you're willing to take a risk sending Hillary and Bill back to the White House and Hillary helpt Bill rape Women. But not Trump? Trump isn't a rapest unless there is video proof of him doing that to women. Tape wasn't proof because it was only full of words.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> It is a risk to send Bill back to the White House too. So you're willing to take a risk sending Hillary and Bill back to the White House and Hillary helpt Bill rape Women. But not Trump? Trump isn't a rapest unless there is video proof of him doing that to women. Tape wasn't proof because it was only full of words.



Bill Clinton has too many health problems to do those types of actions.


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2016)

wheres the option for "i dont know"? and i dont know because i dont know the US population since im english haha


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 1, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Well, it is true there's also Trump's rapes.





Kirbystarship said:


> You believe the women that say Trump raped them?



If you're going to believe Hillary Clinton committed a crime with her emails even though she has not even been charged with any wrongdoing, then you should believe the rape accusations against Trump even if there are no criminal charges against him. People who assume Clinton is a criminal while taking Trump at his word when he denies accusations are applying a double-standard to Hillary Clinton.

Also, Bill Clinton isn't running for president, so I don't know why his actions are a major issue in this election other than to blame the wife for the husband's actions.


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 1, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> This time, I'm gonna say no. I don't want to make long posts on this. Besides, didn't I already mention how I was unhappy with Obama on another thread? All I'm gonna say is that Hillary is like Obama in many ways (politically). I'm not gonna throw another thread off-topic.



I'm just pointing out that you made a huge and (frankly) crazy statement.  And what does Obama have to do with it?  If he's also trying to destroy the constitution then why hasn't he done it already?  And what makes you think Clinton would be able to do it when Obama failed?  Do you think she's going to declare martial law or something?  Seriously?!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> I'm just pointing out that you made a huge and (frankly) crazy statement.  And what does Obama have to do with it?  If he's also trying to destroy the constitution then why hasn't he done it already?  And what makes you think Clinton would be able to do it when Obama failed?  Do you think she's going to declare martial law or something?  Seriously?!



You were sounding nosy when you were asking why I think that. I don't like answering questions like that.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Nov 1, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> If you're going to believe Hillary Clinton committed a crime with her emails even though she has not even been charged with any wrongdoing, then you should believe the rape accusations against Trump even if there are no criminal charges against him. People who assume Clinton is a criminal while taking Trump at his word when he denies accusations are applying a double-standard to Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Also, Bill Clinton isn't running for president, so I don't know why his actions are a major issue in this election other than to blame the wife for the husband's actions.


No I shouldn't believe the accusations because they could be saying it to hurt Trump and Trump never raped them.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 1, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> No I shouldn't believe the accusations because they could be saying it to hurt Trump and Trump never raped them.



And maybe James Comey could just be saying the FBI is investigating Clinton to hurt her and she never did anything illegal with her emails. By the way, Comey has been a registered Republican for most of his life.


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 1, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> You were sounding nosy when you were asking why I think that. I don't like answering questions like that.



Ok, don't answer if you don't want to.  But don't be surprised when people call you out on things like I did.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Nov 1, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> And maybe James Comey could just be saying the FBI is investigating Clinton to hurt her and she never did anything illegal with her emails. By the way, Comey has been a registered Republican for most of his life.


Yes I knew James Comey was a registered Republican. She did do illegal stuff with her private email server.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 2, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Yes I knew James Comey was a registered Republican. She did do illegal stuff with her private email server.



Well okay, that's your opinion. She's never going to jail over it just like Trump is never going to jail over all of the stuff that he's allegedly done. This is one of the few cases where the court of public opinion matters more than what happens in an actual courthouse. I just find it amusing when people call Clinton "Crooked Hillary" when Trump is in a similar legal situation. People hate Hillary Clinton because they think she skirts the law to make as much money as possible, she is power hungry, and she is a liar, but that description actually fits Trump to a tee. The fact that people are treating Clinton's emails like a massive scandal that's worse than Watergate while Trump can screw people on a daily basis, be a total hypocrite and compulsive liar, and talk about grabbing women by the *****, and that's just him being "smart" or a "businessman" shows how little progress America has made socially over the last 100 or so years. There are legitimate reasons to not like Hillary Clinton, but to pretend that Hillary Clinton is the wicked witch (or *****) and Trump is the shining white knight who's the only man that can save America from her evil wrath is just insane. People are actually willing to hand the presidency to an egomaniac with zero experience in public office and a horrible business record just because they think Hillary Clinton is the worst human to ever exist because she used a ****ing private email server.

Okay, I should be done venting now.


----------



## Soda Fox (Nov 2, 2016)

The thing about Hillary's emails is that anyone in a similar situation to her (being a banker, I can use myself as an example) would have been, at the very least, fired and barred from whatever their line of work for leaking any confidential information.  She has not only not been fired, but she's getting to run for one of the highest offices in the US.

At least at the time Trump was dodging the courts, he was just a businessman, and from what I've been reading he did these things years ago.  Has he continued?  The most recent thing I've found is in 2011, which is still 5 years ago.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 2, 2016)

Soda Fox said:


> The thing about Hillary's emails is that anyone in a similar situation to her (being a banker, I can use myself as an example) would have been, at the very least, fired and barred from whatever their line of work for leaking any confidential information.  She has not only not been fired, but she's getting to run for one of the highest offices in the US.



That's a fair point. Unfortunately, people in positions of power can often get away with stuff that lower level employees cannot get away with. I don't know if anyone had the authority to fire Hillary Clinton other than Obama, and he wasn't going to fire her unless she did something extremely bad. But she gets to run for office because there are only three legal requirements to run for president: you must be a natural-born U.S. citizen, you must be at least 35 years old, and you must have lived in the U.S. for at least 14 years. Despite what she did with her emails, primary voters were still willing to vote for her so that's why she's on the ballot.

When the video of Trump talking crudely about women came out, the other guy in the video got fired from his job even though Trump's comments were worse. Hell, if one of Trump's employees made those comments, Trump probably would have fired him to avoid the PR headache. Since Trump owns his business, he's obviously not going to fire himself, so he gets away with stuff that other people get fired for as well.



> At least at the time Trump was dodging the courts, he was just a businessman, and from what I've been reading he did these things years ago.  Has he continued?  The most recent thing I've found is in 2011, which is still 5 years ago.


He's currently facing a lawsuit for his Trump University scam.


----------



## Soda Fox (Nov 2, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> That's a fair point. Unfortunately, people in positions of power can often get away with stuff that lower level employees cannot get away with. I don't know if anyone had the authority to fire Hillary Clinton other than Obama, and he wasn't going to fire her unless she did something extremely bad. But she gets to run for office because there are only three legal requirements to run for president: you must be a natural-born U.S. citizen, you must be at least 35 years old, and you must have lived in the U.S. for at least 14 years. Despite what she did with her emails, primary voters were still willing to vote for her so that's why she's on the ballot.
> 
> When the video of Trump talking crudely about women came out, the other guy in the video got fired from his job even though Trump's comments were worse. Hell, if one of Trump's employees made those comments, Trump probably would have fired him to avoid the PR headache. Since Trump owns his business, he's obviously not going to fire himself, so he gets away with stuff that other people get fired for as well.
> 
> ...



Good to know about the recent thing,  thanks.  I'll research it when I get home from work.


----------



## kylie32123 (Nov 3, 2016)

I just feel that we are screwed either way.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 3, 2016)

Two weeks ago, Hillary would have won in a landslide more than likely, now it's going to be more tight. I still think Trump will lose, but it will be a nailbiter thats for sure.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Nov 7, 2016)

Only 1 day left and polls still show that Hillary is leading.


----------



## moonford (Nov 7, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Only 1 day left and polls still show that Hillary is leading.



Thank goodness.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2016)

After the news that Clinton has been cleared by the FBI and the most recent polls, I'm cautiously optimistic that she'll win. The early voting numbers also look good for her, but in this election you never know...


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 7, 2016)

Various polls are showing her turning Florida and Nevada Blue. Remember guys, Trump absolutely can not win without Florida with the current state line ups that he has. If he looses that she wins. Plus various other polls show the prediction of electoral college, and all of them show her anywhere from getting 268-300 EVs if the election were held today, so I think that bodes well for her.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Various polls are showing her turning Florida and Nevada Blue. Remember guys, Trump absolutely can not win without Florida with the current state line ups that he has. If he looses that she wins. Plus various other polls show the prediction of electoral college, and all of them show her anywhere from getting 268-300 EVs if the election were held today, so I think that bodes well for her.



But the election isn't being held today, it's being held tomorrow and people are extremely reactive for this election for some reason. 268 EVs isn't enough to win, so if she ends up in the low range of the projections, then she won't win.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm sorry, but I'm just reading EVs and effort values and cracking up

thanks for the slight bit of unintended humor during this ****


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 7, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> But the election isn't being held today, it's being held tomorrow and people are extremely reactive for this election for some reason. 268 EVs isn't enough to win, so if she ends up in the low range of the projections, then she won't win.



I know that, but it's looking extremely hopeful for her. If the states that are currently solid democrat (200 EVs worth of states) and those that are currently just leaning democract (68 EVs worth of states) and that stays the same for tomorrow, then she just needs one or two of the toss ups (Nevada and Florida would be ideal) to win. I know I'm just restating myself at this point


----------



## Kirbystarship (Nov 7, 2016)

53% of belltree users think Trump will win. Let's see if they are right tomorrow.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 7, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> 53% of belltree users think Trump will win. Let's see if they are right tomorrow.



hopefully not


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 7, 2016)

Bowie said:


> No. I hope not, at least. There's a part of me that feels like he will, but I'm really trying not to think about it.



Same. I'm really hoping he doesn't. This swing state voter will be voting not in his favor tomorrow.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Nov 8, 2016)

The election looks like Trump will win.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 8, 2016)

Oh God...


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Nov 8, 2016)

I have never cared so much about a presidential election, but I am BEYOND terrified.


----------



## Jawile (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm crying CNN predicts a 96% chance of Republican win... I never thought he could do it I'm so happy #MAGA


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 8, 2016)

NBC:
Clinton-209
Trump-187

CNN:
Trump-187
Clinton-197

Fox:
Trump-222
Clinton-209


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

This election is going better than expected. We may have a libertarian party is literally saving the election for Trump. And they will probably get the funding they need. So that's a good thing to non Trump supporters.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 8, 2016)

I really want Trump to win. Just so I can see America in chaos.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 8, 2016)

Jawile said:


> I'm crying CNN predicts a 96% chance of Republican win... I never thought he could do it I'm so happy #MAGA



Was anyone expecting this before election day?


----------



## Munyo (Nov 9, 2016)

lol
were ****ed

but we ****ed either way
so


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 9, 2016)

we're doomed and i'm depressed lol


----------



## Koopa K (Nov 9, 2016)

How is Trump winning? Come on, Alaska!


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 9, 2016)

Sonny Resetti said:


> I really want Trump to win. Just so I can see America in chaos.



I once met a girl who moved here from the U.K. who said Trump would win because Americans are obsessed with reality TV and always love the bad guys on reality TV shows. She was right. People apparently think the most powerful country on Earth is like a TV show where we elect this crazy person and just eat popcorn and see what the hell happens.


----------



## pocky (Nov 9, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I once met a girl who moved here from the U.K. who said Trump would win because Americans are obsessed with reality TV and always love the bad guys on reality TV shows. She was right. People apparently think the most powerful country on Earth is like a TV show where we elect this crazy person and just eat popcorn and see what the hell happens.



How strange, my mom just finished telling me the same thing. Like maybe 10 minutes ago.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Nov 9, 2016)

Jawile said:


> I'm crying CNN predicts a 96% chance of Republican win... I never thought he could do it I'm so happy #MAGA



y'all did good, proud of u


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 9, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I once met a girl who moved here from the U.K. who said Trump would win because Americans are obsessed with reality TV and always love the bad guys on reality TV shows. She was right. People apparently think the most powerful country on Earth is like a TV show where we elect this crazy person and just eat popcorn and see what the hell happens.



And this is why I want to move. We're a joke and being led by a crazy person as of next January.

72 days, people. Ugh.


----------



## moonford (Nov 9, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I once met a girl who moved here from the U.K. who said Trump would win because Americans are obsessed with reality TV and always love the bad guys on reality TV shows. She was right. People apparently think the most powerful country on Earth is like a TV show where we elect this crazy person and just eat popcorn and see what the hell happens.



Its the same thing I said when I first heard he was running and doing well. 
My family all agreed. 

I'm horrified at the news, you let a homophobic, islamophobic, xenophobic, racist, LGBT+hater, sexual abuser, sexist orange talking turd who made fun of a disabled person, WIN. Comes to show how terrible your country really is right now.

And when Dump says "Make America Great Again" he means "Make America White Again" or even "Make America The 50's Again". 

I wonder what his first move will be.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 9, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Its the same thing I said when I first heard he was running and doing well.
> My family all agreed.
> 
> I'm horrified at the news, you let a homophobic, islamophobic, xenophobic, racist, LGBT+hater, sexual abuser, sexist orange talking turd who made fun of a disabled person, WIN. Comes to show how terrible your country really is right now.
> ...




It's like somebody said on another thread, so many people don't care about those he has alienated because at the moment it doesn't affect them.
We had similar over here with people voting against the last government with no thought for how the new government would affect the sick/disabled/vulnerable.

Edit: I can't see anything good coming from this. America seems very split right now


----------



## dierefuji (Nov 9, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Its the same thing I said when I first heard he was running and doing well.
> My family all agreed.
> 
> I'm horrified at the news, you let a homophobic, islamophobic, xenophobic, racist, LGBT+hater, sexual abuser, sexist orange talking turd who made fun of a disabled person, WIN. Comes to show how terrible your country really is right now.
> ...



Yeah, he's totally homophobic and an LGBT hater.
Say, if you hate islamophobia and support islam, then how can you be pro-LGBT? Y'know, since they throw gay people off roofs and all...
Sarcasm aside, name one (1) racist thing he has said.


----------



## hestu (Nov 9, 2016)

dierefuji said:


> Yeah, he's totally homophobic and an LGBT hater.
> Say, if you hate islamophobia and support islam, then how can you be pro-LGBT? Y'know, since they throw gay people off roofs and all...
> Sarcasm aside, name one (1) racist thing he has said.



https://www.google.com/amp/m.huffpo...33aafb496/amp?client=ms-android-uscellular-us

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_56d47177e4b03260bf777e83


----------



## dierefuji (Nov 10, 2016)

hillaruhsaur said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/m.huffpo...33aafb496/amp?client=ms-android-uscellular-us
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_56d47177e4b03260bf777e83



>huffpost
no thank you


----------



## hestu (Nov 10, 2016)

dierefuji said:


> >huffpost
> no thank you



Ok, fine

http://presidential-candidates.insi...23-ridiculously-offensive-donald-trump-quotes

There's some in there. Or just Google it and choose whatever source suits your fancy.


----------

